# The lunatic right



## SirRumpole (29 November 2016)

Amazing stuff, how the CIA tried to assassinate Castro. Worthy of Get Smart.


http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/programs/hack/how-castro-survived-638-assassination-attempts/8064788


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2016)

Get Smart was a documentary.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Get Smart was a documentary.






I heard that the CIA actually tried to copy the "Cone of Silence". I don't know if they ever got it working though.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2016)

Of course there are lunatics on the right as well, Horace. But of course those on the right are usually nationalistic and patriotic, as opposed to those on the left who are the exact opposite and will never be happy until they see the dismantling of our culture.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

wayneL said:


> Of course there are lunatics on the right as well, Horace. But of course those on the right are usually nationalistic and patriotic, as opposed to those on the left who are the exact opposite and will never be happy until they see the dismantling of our culture.




Lunatics on the Right are the ones who take us into unnecessary wars in the name of "nationalism" and "patriotism" killing millions in the process, so if it's a choice between death and destruction and political correctness I know which one I'd prefer to put up with.

But the point is that we don't have to put up with either, if we find sensible centre politicians like Xenophon and vote for them.


----------



## PharmBBs (30 November 2016)

wayneL said:


> Of course there are lunatics on the right as well, Horace. But of course those on the right are usually nationalistic and patriotic, as opposed to those on the left who are the exact opposite and will never be happy until they see the dismantling of our culture.




Capitalism requires consumers. However a polarized class system (like feudalism) has very few people who are consumers. High inequality means there is a meager <1% that can afford your mass produced crap. Which means no profits which tbh sucks. This is why we need welfare. So that the lower classes will keep consuming, keep buying crap and as a result, keep the dividends rolling in. 

That's why I am a loonie leftie. Apart from the fact that I want everyone to have a fair go at life.


----------



## Ves (30 November 2016)

wayneL said:


> Of course there are lunatics on the right as well, Horace. But of course those on the right are usually nationalistic and patriotic, as opposed to those on the left who are the exact opposite and will never be happy until they see the dismantling of our culture.



On which side of the left/right dichotomy do you consider the independence movement in India  of the 19th and 20th centuries?

Ohhh... what about our 'looney leftie friends in Russia?

I'm struggling to fit these into the neat little boxes of culture preservation/culture destruction exhibited in your post...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 November 2016)

Everyone wants to be around PLU, even the left it seems.

Isn't that a bit exclusive?  Isn't that a bit discriminatory?  Isn't that a bit right-leaning?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PLU


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2016)

Ves said:


> On which side of the left/right dichotomy do you consider the independence movement in India  of the 19th and 20th centuries?
> 
> Ohhh... what about our 'looney leftie friends in Russia?
> 
> I'm struggling to fit these into the neat little boxes of culture preservation/culture destruction exhibited in your post...




I remember that idiot who blew up a government building a few years back in the USA. He was from the extreme right. ISIS could be considered right wing.

All extremists are bad. The far left and far right both believe in suppression of rights.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> But the point is that we don't have to put up with either, if we find sensible centre politicians like Xenophon and vote for them.




The centrists are not popular, people want their politicians to be tough and steadfast, look how Malcolm was punished at the last election, the hard right voted for Hanson and the other lunatics.

In the US angry white people voted for trump, regardless of the racism and sexism and tax dodging and the fact that he is a reality TV star with zero experience in government, rather than a center left Hillary.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Capitalism requires consumers. However a polarized class system (like feudalism) has very few people who are consumers. High inequality means there is a meager <1% that can afford your mass produced crap. Which means no profits which tbh sucks. This is why we need welfare. So that the lower classes will keep consuming, keep buying crap and as a result, keep the dividends rolling in.
> 
> That's why I am a loonie leftie. Apart from the fact that I want everyone to have a fair go at life.




It seems asf is a strange place for you to be then. 

Whose mass produced crap are you referring to? All my work is individually hand made from scratch.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2016)

Ves said:


> On which side of the left/right dichotomy do you consider the independence movement in India  of the 19th and 20th centuries?
> 
> Ohhh... what about our 'looney leftie friends in Russia?
> 
> I'm struggling to fit these into the neat little boxes of culture preservation/culture destruction exhibited in your post...



Dunno Ves, but Dr Stein who prompted this duo of threads,  certainly identifies as left.


----------



## wayneL (30 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The centrists are not popular, people want their politicians to be tough and steadfast, look how Malcolm was punished at the last election, the hard right voted for Hanson and the other lunatics.
> 
> In the US angry white people voted for trump, regardless of the racism and sexism and tax dodging and the fact that he is a reality TV star with zero experience in government, rather than a center left Hillary.




You could quite possibly be parroting the leftist media view there,  especially with the isms.

My analysis is far more nuanced Fwiw


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> The centrists are not popular, people want their politicians to be tough and steadfast, look how Malcolm was punished at the last election, the hard right voted for Hanson and the other lunatics.
> 
> In the US angry white people voted for trump, regardless of the racism and sexism and tax dodging and the fact that he is a reality TV star with zero experience in government, rather than a center left Hillary.




At last look, Hilary Clinton has extended her lead in the popular vote. If not for the antiquated Electoral College system, she would be President Elect. 

Trump may be the most unpopularly elected President in history.


----------



## luutzu (30 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> At last look, Hilary Clinton has extended her lead in the popular vote. If not for the antiquated Electoral College system, she would be President Elect.
> 
> Trump may be the most unpopularly elected President in history.




She's not so popular, and neither is Trump, if we count the 49% or so of eligible voters who couldn't be bothered to turn up to vote.

So this argument of Clinton being more popular is as honest as the Clinton campaign.


I recall watching the BBC's I,Claudius series. Based on Robert Graves novels... he explained how Emperor Claudius chose Nero as his successor so that Nero, being an inept idiot, would ruin the clan's hold on imperial Rome, forcing the Roman to take it back and turn it to a Republic again.

Sure the reign of the Julio-Claudio clan fell with Nero just to be replaced by other dynasty and unending civil wars... but. But have faith in the American public.

The way it's been going the past 3 decades - with great wealth inequality, slowly eroding system of justice where money walks and bs gets five years to life, endless wars all over the globe while half the country are living in poverty while the top 0.1% have as much wealth as the bottom 90%...

So you need a Nero, and a Trump will do... so that such an ugly face is put on the ugly policies that the plebs are scared enough to do something about it - while they still can.

If they decide to do something, the rot might stop. If the media and the intellectuals are clever enough, and the police are brutal enough, that the plebs will just stay quiet... well it'll head in the same direction it's been heading anyway, just a bit faster.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> She's not so popular, and neither is Trump, if we count the 49% or so of eligible voters who couldn't be bothered to turn up to vote.
> 
> So this argument of Clinton being more popular is as honest as the Clinton campaign.
> 
> ...




I think it's valid to say that Clinton is more popular than Trump among those who voted.

We can't say anything about those who didn't bother (or were not allowed to vote).


----------



## luutzu (30 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I think it's valid to say that Clinton is more popular than Trump among those who voted.
> 
> We can't say anything about those who didn't bother (or were not allowed to vote).




If it's popularity that counts, then Clinton should have stepped aside for Sanders.

The guy clearly got both Democrats and independent voters, and would have beat Trump like the clown that he is.

But Clinton and her stooges rigged any part of the system that isn't already rigged, put all the DNC's resources behind Clinton and against Sanders (when it's supposed to be neutral).

Sure, Clinton won by the rules and by other means - even though some 4 officers of the DNC were forced to resigned out of corruption for Clinton once the WikiLeak reveal their dealings... So for Clinton or the Democrats to now claim that she won the popular vote and Trump shouldn't be president... well they can go and suck it.


There's no difference between the two parties anyway. Look and see if any Democrats are standing up to the oil companies behind the DAPL. What have Obama done to help anyone the Republican wouldn't help in the first place?

So Obama is silent as the governor and the state begin to issue fines to protestors or businesses bringing protestors food and shelter. Trying to starve and freeze them out. And if the ice and snow aren't enogh, there's fire hoses that'll be use to douse them. 

Would Trump be any worst?


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Would Trump be any worst?




We'll have to wait and see. Judging by his economic promises ; massive tax cuts + massive infrastructure spending, he could send the USA broke. He may default on debt or he may just print money to pay it back .

 Either way the US could become an economic basket case and drag the world down with it.

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## luutzu (30 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> We'll have to wait and see. Judging by his economic promises ; massive tax cuts + massive infrastructure spending, he could send the USA broke. He may default on debt or he may just print money to pay it back .
> 
> Either way the US could become an economic basket case and drag the world down with it.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for...




A democracy is the best form of gov't as it does not require a God Emperor, no Son of Heaven and no enlightened Prince.

Now that it's obvious to the voters their representative aren't at all representing their interests... they better start protesting and demanding that those servant of theirs do. Gotta work for those welfare cheques, just like how corporations and rich people get the lobbyists to do their biddings.

So yea, it could be good in that it get people politically active again... and sure, it could deteriorate and the next Trump could take US nuclear. 

But let's have faith in the common folks. They actually believe in the freedom and liberty stuff, and are willng to fight for it at home.

A group of retired US veterans - currently over 230,000 of them - have signed up to go join the Native American and Environmentalist against DAPL. They've raised some $650K in two weeks from the public and are heading to stand with the greenies this weekend.

Would be interesting to see if the cops and para military would still use water cannons and pepper sprays on US vets.



-----
In terms of tax cuts and infrastructure spending... depends on how he/they devise it. Well he's going to give corp and the top earners more tax cuts... but so has Obama. So no difference.

In term of infrastructure... it could create a great deal of jobs so that's a good thing. But if the gov't (taxpayers) were to fund it then he offloaded to his friends, which tend to happen nowadays.

Really, I don't think any gov't have cut back their overall spending. All they've done is shifted the same piggy bank to friends and patrons. Austerity for social programmes and the poor, more incentives and job creations to the rich.



So if the public is active enough, Trump might end up becoming the most liberal and left leaning US president in its history. Not because he wants to, but because he have to.


----------



## qldfrog (30 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> We'll have to wait and see. Judging by his economic promises ; massive tax cuts + massive infrastructure spending, he could send the USA broke. He may default on debt or he may just print money to pay it back .
> 
> Either way the US could become an economic basket case and drag the world down with it.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for...



What is the difference with the current situation: he might print money? And have a debt level which can not be repaid "like" ever??
You mean like NOW?


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> , the hard right voted for Hanson and the other lunatics.
> 
> .




I resemble that remark, but truth is that I don't consider the so called right really right of centre. 

I think the LNP is a hotchpotch of anti Labor people, who would be rudderless without the ALP. The best it can do that resembles right wing is to embrace supply side economics which was major failure for Reagan.

Hanson is just rolling out old skool stuff that both majors advanced back when they had defined policies.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 November 2016)

qldfrog said:


> What is the difference with the current situation: he might print money? And have a debt level which can not be repaid "like" ever??
> You mean like NOW?




Trouble is he's a maverick. With other Presidents you got the feeling that they knew something of the basics of economics and financial prudence and the need to contain and repay debt even if they were hopeless at doing it.

If Trump lets it be known that he doesn't care about repaying debt, then others won't lend to him. Would you ? 

Where is he then going to get the cash for his infrastructure and military expansion ?  

If other countries don't lend to the US, the US is heading for a deep recession fairly quickly.


----------



## luutzu (30 November 2016)

National debt is not the same as household debt.

The gov't can borrow and can print more money (in moderation) to repay it cheaper as they collect the taxes on the multiples of transactions that will boomerang back. 

There are investments, then there are spending.

Belt tightening has proven to never ever work during a recession. It was proven back in the 1930s; and it is evident now all over the world. But we're somehow still trying to see if it'll work if we tighten it a bit more.


----------



## PharmBBs (1 December 2016)

wayneL said:


> It seems asf is a strange place for you to be then.




Eh, so far everyone has been helpful. The stock advice has been very useful. 



luutzu said:


> If they decide to do something, the rot might stop. If the media and the intellectuals are clever enough, and the police are brutal enough, that the plebs will just stay quiet... well it'll head in the same direction it's been heading anyway, just a bit faster.




I totes agree. (love the history lesson too). I honestly don't know what can stop the system that is the United States in it's current form. All those protestors are tomorrow's inmates and are going to contribute to US's GDP in the giant sweatshop that is the US prison industrial complex. It's genius really, but so very cruel.


----------



## luutzu (1 December 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Eh, so far everyone has been helpful. The stock advice has been very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> I totes agree. (love the history lesson too). I honestly don't know what can stop the system that is the United States in it's current form. All those protestors are tomorrow's inmates and are going to contribute to US's GDP in the giant sweatshop that is the US prison industrial complex. It's genius really, but so very cruel.




I heard that they fine and charge protestors. Either for "rioting" or "impeding traffic". And if protestors stay on the nature strip and so can't be fine or arrested - freedom of speech and all that - some cops actually drag the riots into the street then charge them for being on the street.  

Maybe they ought to apply that genius towards creating jobs and a more equal society ey.

But then like you said, who's going to profit from the prison slave labour and other money private prisons can milk in addition to charging the gov't about $40,000 per inmate per year. 

It's like the good old days before revolution everywhere.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> We'll have to wait and see. Judging by his economic promises ; massive tax cuts + massive infrastructure spending, he could send the USA broke. He may default on debt or he may just print money to pay it back .
> 
> Either way the US could become an economic basket case and drag the world down with it.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for...




It's happening already

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-worst-ever-meltdown-as-bull-market-shows-age

Thanks to explod for that link.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 December 2016)

Soldier who enjoys shooting people appointed US Defence Secretary.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...ttis-as-nominee-for-defence-secretary/8087166


----------



## qldfrog (2 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Soldier who enjoys shooting people appointed US Defence Secretary.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...ttis-as-nominee-for-defence-secretary/8087166




If out of the Abc, you might have access to the full quote.was as expected not so bad..
"At times, Mattis' salty language has gotten him into trouble. "You go into Afghanistan, you got guys that slap women around for five years because they didn't wear a veil," he said in 2005. "So it's a hell of a lot of fun to shoot them"."
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/us-election/donald-trump-chooses-exmarine-james-mad-dog-mattis-as-defence-secretary-20161202-gt2qm2.html
is actually not that bad for an army guy


----------



## luutzu (2 December 2016)

qldfrog said:


> If out of the Abc, you might have access to the full quote.was as expected not so bad..
> "At times, Mattis' salty language has gotten him into trouble. "You go into Afghanistan, you got guys that slap women around for five years because they didn't wear a veil," he said in 2005. "So it's a hell of a lot of fun to shoot them"."
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/world/us-election/donald-trump-chooses-exmarine-james-mad-dog-mattis-as-defence-secretary-20161202-gt2qm2.html
> is actually not that bad for an army guy




The scientific term for Mad Dog's enjoyment is dehumanisation. You paint an image of your victim as some sort of lowlife, some sort of savages... then you torture and murder them. 

All psychopaths and fascists does it. Though only the psychos enjoy it.


----------



## luutzu (2 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Soldier who enjoys shooting people appointed US Defence Secretary.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...ttis-as-nominee-for-defence-secretary/8087166




The average Yank got one heck of a fight ahead of them - all against their own government.

Trump's picks so far will destroy the dam place. The idiot have no idea, or does not gives a crap, about civilian oversight, you know, democratic rules.

So he picks Wall St bankers and Hedge Fund guys as head of Treasury and Commerce (Clinton would do the same anyway);

For defence and spies/security agencies, he pick generals and military brass. Whatever happen to some sort of civilian control? No need for that kind of faÃ§ade anymore?

For Education he picks a billionaire heiress who's absolutely hell bend on school privatisation. She has done it in her own state where vouchers meant private schools get to pick the smarter kids but reject kids with special needs or low grades... so public schools will have to take those more resourced-intensive students, but now with a whole lot less of resource since it goes to the private schools.

There's talk he might get Mitt Romney to be Sec of State. But then it could just be Trump's way of getting a douche who say nasty things about him to now make a fool of himself in public before Trump kick his brown nosing political behind.

And even though he own shares in the DAPL, his decision to support the pipelines have nothing to do with his investments but for the good of the country  


Interesting times that's for sure. Might actually get to see the finale' with mushroom clouds.


----------



## Logique (2 December 2016)

I don't think we should discount the possibility of lunatics in the Centre. Those darn Lunatic Centre Right/Left


----------



## SirRumpole (3 December 2016)

Logique said:


> I don't think we should discount the possibility of lunatics in the Centre. Those darn Lunatic Centre Right/Left




It's more likely to be the outer edges of a see-saw that are unbalanced.


----------



## explod (4 December 2016)

Reflected very much on this Forum too.  The born to rule mentality blinds to the bigger picture and what it is really like at the bottom.




> Conservatives cannot accept criticism, cannot ever concede they were wrong, and will never say sorry. If they make any backflips or change their mind, it was never their fault – blame it on Labor, or the Senate, or global headwinds, or better still, Muslims and people on welfare.
> 
> I feel sorry for conservatives - The AIM Network
> It may sound condescending to say I feel sorry for conservatives but I do. Conservatives live in constant fear. Fear of government regulations, fear of taxation, fear of social evolution, fear of “the other”, and the overriding fear that drives it all…
> THEAIMN.COM


----------



## luutzu (4 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> It's more likely to be the outer edges of a see-saw that are unbalanced.




As Obama have said, there are no Left America or Right America, there is only one America... and it's messed up.


----------



## Tisme (5 December 2016)

explod said:


> Reflected very much on this Forum too.  The born to rule mentality blinds to the bigger picture and what it is really like at the bottom.




I have found that conservatives have an inflated opinion of their presence in the thoughts of others. I think they play act their composure, demeanor, etc to cultivate an human artform in their minds eye of what respectable and civilised is; it becomes second nature and don't recognise themselves as pompous twits.

Contrast this with the congenitally top shelf, like myself, and you can easily see the made of plastic label on their bottoms. True seed stock don't heed ratings


----------



## orr (5 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> I have found that conservatives have an inflated opinion of their presence in the thoughts of others.




And now back to the Lunatics... Sen Malcomb Roberts only a few short weeks back was  '_sieg_' hailing the new dawn of a new Western  Spring(whatever that is). And so _vot dis it _we have here? in _da_ heart of _za_ old fatherland of da Uber Alles...

Austria 'handily'  elects an centre Left Presedent Van Bellen... well with climate change you can expect shorter springs... Or was Mal talking about the springs that connect his eyeballs to his face?


----------



## luutzu (5 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> I have found that conservatives have an inflated opinion of their presence in the thoughts of others. I think they play act their composure, demeanor, etc to cultivate an human artform in their minds eye of what respectable and civilised is; it becomes second nature and don't recognise themselves as pompous twits.
> 
> Contrast this with the congenitally top shelf, like myself, and you can easily see the made of plastic label on their bottoms. True seed stock don't heed ratings




I'm sure there's a fitting label for the self-congratulatory type like thyself there McCarthur.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> As Obama have said, there are no Left America or Right America, there is only one America... and it's messed up.




And no small part, thanks to Obama himself.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 December 2016)

wayneL said:


> And no small part, thanks to Obama himself.




I blame the media.
The right media says the rest of the media is lying. People then distrust all media and start believing non media sources. I saw that in the USA only 20% of people have trust in the media. No wonder we are in the post truth age. 

The way Four Corners was attacked by the Murdoch press for their article on Nauru was quite wrong. 
Experts whether they be economists, scientists whatever are ignored for shock jocks if there message doesn't run the correct political line.

The result is that the young people don't believe anything as they can't differentiate between propaganda and truth. Where I live, Green heartland (Melbourne) young people just believe all this crap whether it be right or left wing and any challenge to their views is heresy. They get their information through Facebook and mates and either believe Hillary is a mass murderer with bodies lying everywhere and the twin towers was a US government plot or they are the opposite way believing all our food is poisoned, all companies are evil and horse racing and zoos should be banned  and immunisation is evil (for instance). Sometimes they believe all the above.


----------



## bellenuit (6 December 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I blame the media.
> The right media says the rest of the media is lying. People then distrust all media and start believing non media sources. I saw that in the USA only 20% of people have trust in the media. No wonder we are in the post truth age.
> 
> The way Four Corners was attacked by the Murdoch press for their article on Nauru was quite wrong.
> ...




Having watched the more recent Sky News program on Nauru, I would think that it is the ABC version that is the fake news. Remember it is the ABC who used the old misleading footage of facilities etc. and showed images of children behind wire fences when all are free to roam about the island. It is clear from their constant reporting that the ABC and Guardian have an agenda when it comes to offshore detention. You can expect them to do all in their power to thwart the resettlement of refugees there to other countries. They want the situation to continue as it serves their left orientated interests. The act similarly in relation to Aboriginees and have been called out by Noel Pearson as to being more interested in maintaining a victim culture than in helping them.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 December 2016)

bellenuit said:


> Having watched the more recent Sky News program on Nauru, I would think that it is the ABC version that is the fake news. Remember it is the ABC who used the old misleading footage of facilities etc. and showed images of children behind wire fences when all are free to roam about the island. It is clear from their constant reporting that the ABC and Guardian have an agenda when it comes to offshore detention. You can expect them to do all in their power to thwart the resettlement of refugees there to other countries. They want the situation to continue as it serves their left orientated interests. The act similarly in relation to Aboriginees and have been called out by Noel Pearson as to being more interested in maintaining a victim culture than in helping them.




The ABC footage was not like Newscorp has described it e.g. fences etc. They were free to roam the island, they were not welcome though. You have to see the source, not believe what you are told. 
Very good documentary. If you get the chance, watch it, then read the misinformation afterwords.


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

wayneL said:


> And no small part, thanks to Obama himself.




Obama is a total failure. What a sell out. 

He literally had greatness thrust upon him - and it's not just the US presidency, but also the economic collapse and a population desperate for a change. Any real statesman with a spine would have turn that kind of opportunity and change the country for generations to come. 

Instead he doubled down on failed policies at home, and extend wars and regime change abroad... then handed the presidency over to a total douche bag who's not even pretending to play nice. 

Well, may be it is a change. Just not the one people was hoping for.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2016)

Im hoping Teump will be the catalyst for real change, Grasshopper... After Trump. 


We'll see.


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

wayneL said:


> Im hoping Teump will be the catalyst for real change, Grasshopper... After Trump.
> 
> 
> We'll see.




But Sifu... as Sun Tzu says, to see the sun and the moon is no display of keen eyes; to lift the autumn hair is not one of great strength. 

To hope that a racist, self-absorbed, self-promoting, pussy-grabbing, thin-skinned elitist pathological liar to change and be a man of and for the people... that's akin to hoping that a lion will turn vegan in its prime.


But you might be right that he is a catalyst for real change. So far he's scaring the heck out of a few yanks that they better go protest and demand stuff for themselves.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2016)

He is only scareing the leftists still stuck in the echo chamber Grasshopper. 

The rest of us sitting back and watching.


----------



## Darc Knight (6 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> To hope that a racist, self-absorbed, self-promoting, pussy-grabbing, thin-skinned elitist pathological liar to change and be a man of and for the people... that's akin to hoping that a lion will turn vegan in its prime.




I totally agree with a lot of this, particularly the "pathological liar" bit. But I do wonder if perhaps he may bring some good to the U.S., we wait to see.

I do think he is going to become a far wealthier Man during and after his Presidency. I bet he has access to a lot information and other things that he'll use to benefit his Companies and personal wealth.

Anyone else find it a bit, well no VERY suspicious that Rudolph Giuliani is a very close friend of Trump's. Rudolph Giuliani was Mayor of New York, New York where Trump made most of his fortune as a property developer. You reckon Rudolph could've slipped Trump some inside knowledge on zonings etc. over the years.

We know Trump isn't exactly a Model Citizen.


----------



## Tisme (6 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> But Sifu... as Sun Tzu says, to see the sun and the moon is no display of keen eyes; to lift the autumn hair is not one of great strength.
> 
> To hope that a racist, self-absorbed, self-promoting, pussy-grabbing, thin-skinned elitist pathological liar to change and be a man of and for the people... that's akin to hoping that a lion will turn vegan in its prime.
> 
> ...




I reckon he'll be a catalyst for change and perhaps, just perhaps the millenials will get off their arses and get a work ethic for the national and western good


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

Darc Knight said:


> I totally agree with a lot of this, particularly the "pathological liar" bit. But I do wonder if perhaps he may bring some good to the U.S., we wait to see.
> 
> I do think he is going to become a far wealthier Man during and after his Presidency. I bet he has access to a lot information and other things that he'll use to benefit his Companies and personal wealth.
> 
> ...




We can guess where his administration is taking the US with his cabinet pick so far.

There's the billionaire heiress who will head Dept. of Education. She is known to be pro privatisation of public education, has done it and has fund groups to push for it in her state.

There's Dr. Ben Carson. Black poor kid made good. Too good that he thinks such thing as rent control is just gov't being everywhere and not giving capitalist and liberty a chance. He's Sec. of Housing and Urban Development.

Then there's some hedge fund guy that make Trump's bankruptcy plays - not paying taxes and not paying debtors - like some minor run of bad luck. Or a guy that's second generation Goldman Sachs partner who literally kick tens of thousands of poor, mainly coloured people, out of their homes after the GFC... among them a 90 year old widow who got kicked out because her reversed mortgage was overpaid or underpaid by some 40 cents. These two nice wall st guys will head the Treasury and Commerce.

Then there's an oil/fracking billionaire that's tapped to be Sec. of Energy.

Then there's generals, admirals and other warmongers he tapped to be in defence and intelligence. Makes sense right? The military need a general at its head because there's no other generals among its ranks right. Checks and balance? prfff.

But to be fair to Trump, the US, like all other imperial powers had always been run like this... Just this time the Yanks got their guns and that genuine sense of liberty and equality for all and all that... They might not just sit back and watch all their beliefs being kicked around so arrogantly.


----------



## Darc Knight (6 December 2016)

^ that's scary isn't it. Even for a person living in Australia


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> I reckon he'll be a catalyst for change and perhaps, just perhaps the millenials will get off their arses and get a work ethic for the national and western good




They will, I think.

Not often you see protests across some 350 cities on a weekend. Or US veterans marching to fight with Native Americans to protect their water. Then watch as some 36 Americans died in a fire because rent is so high that they have to live in unsafe warehouse like it's a freakin third world country. 

The country is heading towards a cliff yet both parties, now with Trump at the head, are partying like it's written in the stars that America will always be great.


----------



## luutzu (6 December 2016)

Darc Knight said:


> ^ that's scary isn't it. Even for a person living in Australia




It's bad since our dear leaders tend to follow what's the fad there. 

Though it might be good as it scares more than enough of us to not want to take our politics in that direction. Might be like Australia recently and elect a more leftist party just in case.


----------



## Logique (7 December 2016)

Can't see Obama going down as a great President. It was all about symbolism with him. High rhetoric, sound bites linked by prepositions. Full of sound and fury, as in the Scottish play. 

Ultimately, in the highest office in the world, you have to _do something_. 

Trump said to US voters, ".._what do you have to lose?_" and they understood.


----------



## Tisme (7 December 2016)

Logique said:


> Can't see Obama going down as a great President. It was all about symbolism with him. High rhetoric, sound bites linked by prepositions. Full of sound and fury, as in the Scottish play.
> 
> Ultimately, in the highest office in the world, you have to _do something_.
> 
> Trump said to US voters, ".._what do you have to lose?_" and they understood.




Business knows he did a reasonably good job for their sector. If he hadn't acted swiftly after being handed the racist  poisoned chalice from Bush, there would only be, for instance, Ford car manufacturing and that was in the process of being relocated to Mexico under the NAFTA treaty.

He was a great circuit breaker for the financial market to reset its cooked books and shift blame to him in the process.

Ronald Regan once asked "Are you better off now than you were four years ago?". The US economy GDP has increased 15% under his (Obama) reign, whereas Clinton was 35%, Regan 30%, GW Bush 18%,  Bush Snr 8%, but they didn't have a big correction negative to begin with.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 December 2016)

Logique said:


> Ultimately, in the highest office in the world, you have to _do something_.




The reality is though that Obama always had Congress against him. Trump will have Congress on his side and it may allow him to get things done, but it's also a bit scary as to what those things may be.


----------



## noco (7 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The reality is though that Obama always had Congress against him. Trump will have Congress on his side and it may allow him to get things done, but it's also a bit scary as to what those things may be.




I can relate to that in Australian politics with a looney senate not allowing Turnbull to get things done in repairing our economic mess left by the Green/Labor left wing socialist coalition.


----------



## luutzu (7 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The reality is though that Obama always had Congress against him. Trump will have Congress on his side and it may allow him to get things done, but it's also a bit scary as to what those things may be.




From memory, the Democrats control Congress during Obama's first two years. He could have done a lot of things, if he wanted to.

But then again, politicians don't really hold any real power. They appear to have power, but that's only if what they want to do is also what the real power wanted. So politicians either learn real smart, or resigned, or get impeached.

Obama was a fast learner.


----------



## Tisme (7 December 2016)

I'm guessing after the next election Bill Shorten is going to have to fix Liberal's Mess?

The balooning current account deficits, the increased spending, increased public service, loss of industry, declining real GDP, power outages, unaffordable housing, manufacturing heading south rapidly, etc, etc.

Even the Party faithful must be thinking they have been hoodwinked by Messrs Sly and Cunning, certainly not Style and Stunning.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2016)

The loony Right strikes again...


Outspoken MP George Christensen praises Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte's war on drugs


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...ses-for-duterte-comments-in-statement/8126280


----------



## SirRumpole (19 December 2016)

This man is really sick...


Donald Trump thanks 'vicious, violent' supporters at Orlando victory tour rally


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-...violent-vicious-supporters-in-florida/8130206


----------



## McLovin (19 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> This man is really sick...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump thanks 'vicious, violent' supporters at Orlando victory tour rally
> ...




...On the rise of fascism in Europe.



> “No people ever recognize their dictator in advance,” she reflected in 1935. “He never stands for election on the platform of dictatorship. He always represents himself as the instrument [of] the Incorporated National Will.” Applying the lesson to the U.S., she wrote, “When our dictator turns up you can depend on it that he will be one of the boys, and he will stand for everything traditionally American.”




https://theconversation.com/normalizing-fascists-69613


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> This man is really sick...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump thanks 'vicious, violent' supporters at Orlando victory tour rally
> ...



Is he quoting lefty media when he uses
"vicious, violent" ?
Is he purposely being misquoted by media with a butthurt agenda?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 December 2016)

moXJO said:


> Is he quoting lefty media when he uses
> "vicious, violent" ?
> Is he purposely being misquoted by media with a butthurt agenda?




His own words in the video should be enough, but the fascist apologists will always find a way to excuse their heroes.


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> His own words in the video should be enough, but the fascist apologists will always find a way to excuse their heroes.




Video has been edited. Parts of his speech have been cut out. I'm not saying he didn't say anything stupid, because I'm too lazy too look up the YouTube of the full speech. But don't trust any media outlet with their news.
Noticed it a lot lately. Same with war coverage, we get fed bs by the bucket load. Plain and simple: You Are Being Lied To.
The above speech looked like trumps play at calming his supporters so he doesn't have to follow through with the crazy $hit he said. Maybe it's about unification to stop the fighting between dems and Hops, but probably just to cover his ass


----------



## luutzu (20 December 2016)

moXJO said:


> Video has been edited. Parts of his speech have been cut out. I'm not saying he didn't say anything stupid, because I'm too lazy too look up the YouTube of the full speech. But don't trust any media outlet with their news.
> Noticed it a lot lately. Same with war coverage, we get fed bs by the bucket load. Plain and simple: You Are Being Lied To.
> The above speech looked like trumps play at calming his supporters so he doesn't have to follow through with the crazy $hit he said. Maybe it's about unification to stop the fighting between dems and Hops, but probably just to cover his ass




With some of the fans he's been courting, he better cover his azz because there are crazies you don't really want to disappoint. And judging by his nominated appointees so far, he's going to put both feet up a lot of poor and angry people's behind.


----------



## Tink (20 December 2016)

_Notice carefully how those who condemn Trump as an authoritarian are quick to defend Castro, a man who had his political opponents shot._

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31648


----------



## Tisme (20 December 2016)

Tink said:


> _Notice carefully how those who condemn Trump as an authoritarian are quick to defend Castro, a man who had his political opponents shot._
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31648




You talking Noco or luutzu? 

I must admit I was impressed Obama seems to have a voice now that a stronger one is in waiting:


http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/16/obama-says-russians-cant-change-us-or-weaken-us.html


----------



## moXJO (20 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> You talking Noco or luutzu?
> 
> I must admit I was impressed Obama seems to have a voice now that a stronger one is in waiting:
> 
> ...




Outright lies more like it. Funny how they glossed over Wikileaks admission that it was a DNC insider. Also funny how this news was buried in backpages while Obama's new "truth" was put forward.
Good old Obama was nothing but a war whor.e bs artist that could give a good speech.



> Wikileaks has offered to help US President Barack Obama authenticate spy agencies' assessment that Russia was behind the leak of hacked Democratic emails during the presidential election.
> 
> The whistleblowing group, led by fugitive Julian Assange and which this summer published online the private medical files of mental health patients and teen rape victims, claimed on Twitter that only its authentication processes could render the conclusions credible.    The group tweeted on Friday: "Obama should submit any Putin documents to WikiLeaks to be authenticated to our standards if he wants them to be seen as credible."



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/wikileaks-offer-help-obama-authenticate-russia-hacking-claims-credible-a7482941.html

US can only hide behind half truths for so long.
Trump may be bad, but hopefully the establishment gets shaken up a bit. Dems were stupid enough to run with Hillary. Clinton's are possibly some of the worst people on the planet.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2016)

moXJO said:


> Clinton's are possibly some of the worst people on the planet.




I don't have the knowledge to argue that but I'm interested to know why you say it.

Is it just a Right Wing bias or do you have evidence ?


----------



## luutzu (20 December 2016)

Tisme said:


> You talking Noco or luutzu?
> 
> I must admit I was impressed Obama seems to have a voice now that a stronger one is in waiting:
> 
> ...




Oi. I would never defend a dictator like Castro. Was simply impressed that he managed to survived CIA's numerous attempts to send him to his Maker.

That and somehow still managed to keep the country and people in tact right in the shadow of an imperial power whose sanction starve the country, and whose torture prison nearby is a constant reminder of future possibilities. 

--------

Tink

I recently saw a replay of US's Ambassador to the UN - Samantha Power [?] - chastising Russia and Assad for having no humanity, no heart, no decency blah blah. How can they sleep at night; have they no shame surrounding - thus killing civilians - around some Syrian cities and taking out what the US literally call "rebels" - you know, technically terrorist against the state.

It's a performance worthy of a few Oscars I reckon.

Not that I think Russia and Assad are good guys or whatever... but a kettle who started the fire shouldn't call the pot black. Especially one who lit up the entire Middle East and is about to turn up the volume. 

It's insane that anyone could think so little of people to say such rubbish and are serious about getting away with it without being laughed at.


----------



## moXJO (20 December 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't have the knowledge to argue that but I'm interested to know why you say it.
> 
> Is it just a Right Wing bias or do you have evidence ?




She is actually as right wing as you can get compared to what passes here.
The list is too long, you can start from when she was an attorney, lead up to Vince Foster’s suicide (it was a suicide but Hillary publicly humiliated him just before), Bill Clinton's pardongate, Haiti and email scandals. You don't need to look at conspiracy pages, you can look for interviews from her inner circle that they burned. 
It was all about the money and power for that family.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 February 2020)

So what is the looney Left equivalent of this ?

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02...isha-bars-turkey-calls-strong-action/11986364


----------



## IFocus (21 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> So what is the looney Left equivalent of this ?
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02...isha-bars-turkey-calls-strong-action/11986364




Another Echo Warrior perhaps?


........crickets.......


----------



## wayneL (21 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Another Echo Warrior perhaps?
> 
> 
> ........crickets.......



No, only if you have a tin ear mate.

Get out of your echo chamber to see that the centre and centre right are absolutely against anything like this.


----------



## IFocus (21 February 2020)

wayneL said:


> No, only if you have a tin ear mate.
> 
> Get out of your echo chamber to see that the centre and centre right are absolutely against anything like this.




Agree but their language gives cover

Quote “You also had some very fine people on both sides.”


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Agree but their language gives cover
> 
> Quote “You also had some very fine people on both sides.”



That quote is fake news. Look it up


----------



## basilio (22 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> That quote is fake news. Look it up



https://www.politifact.com/article/2019/apr/26/context-trumps-very-fine-people-both-sides-remarks/


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2020)

basilio said:


> https://www.politifact.com/article/2019/apr/26/context-trumps-very-fine-people-both-sides-remarks/



If you pull out a semblance to that being true then you guys have lost the plot.
*
"Excuse me, excuse me. They didn’t put themselves -- and you had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides. You had people in that group. Excuse me, excuse me. I saw the same pictures as you did. You had people in that group that were there to protest the taking down of, to them, a very, very important statue and the renaming of a park from Robert E. Lee to another name*."

At no point did he endorse the violence.

*No, no. There were people in that rally -- and I looked the night before -- if you look, there were people protesting very quietly the taking down of the statue of Robert E. Lee. I’m sure in that group there were some bad ones. The following day it looked like they had some rough, bad people -- neo-Nazis, white nationalists, whatever you want to call them.

"But you had a lot of people in that group that were there to innocently protest, and very legally protest -- because, I don’t know if you know, they had a permit. The other group didn’t have a permit. So I only tell you this: There are two sides to a story. I thought what took place was a horrible moment for our country -- a horrible moment.  But there are two sides to the country.*


----------



## orr (23 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> ........crickets.......




Why did I immediately think of Greg Chappell?
Thanks for kicking this thread along blokes.
Don't know if it was coincidence or some sort of 'new age'universe conection phenomenon but a very recent re-watch of 'Trumbo' was an absolute tonic to the ramblings over on the other side of the mirror to this thread in the '_House of Un-Australian Activities_' stream of un-consciousness. 
That golden line to to John Wayne(why so many waynes???); 
Trumbo... to  John Wayne after a short description of his(Dalton Trumbo's ) and other writers war service..
"Where did you spend your war?...
 On a stage, in front of a camera, wearing make-up, shooting blanks." 
Waynes responce ...silent impotent anger.
It's time for another listen to that little ditty by the  Great outfit 'Millions of Dead Cops' (apologies Plod if you stumble on this post)... "John Wayne was a Nazi".

So many warnings from History on the provocation of the reptilian component of the human mind. And the dangers to Democracy that flow from it...... attention News Corpse audience.


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2020)

orr said:


> Why did I immediately think of Greg Chappell?
> Thanks for kicking this thread along blokes.
> Don't know if it was coincidence or some sort of 'new age'universe conection phenomenon but a very recent re-watch of 'Trumbo' was an absolute tonic to the ramblings over on the other side of the mirror to this thread in the '_House of Un-Australian Activities_' stream of un-consciousness.
> That golden line to to John Wayne(why so many waynes???);
> ...



The only "danger to democracy" is the lunatic left happily supporting authoritarianism. So long as it comes from one of "theirs". 

Freethinkers  my ar5e. Follow the heard right over the cliff.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> The only "danger to democracy" is the lunatic left happily supporting authoritarianism. So long as it comes from one of "theirs".
> 
> Freethinkers  my ar5e. Follow the heard right over the cliff.




That the most laughable statement I've heard. Trump pardons his colleagues, and even himself, sacks the head of the FBI, sacks anyone in Cabinet who isn't a yes man and he's not authoritarian ? 

Do me a favour.


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> That the most laughable statement I've heard. Trump pardons his colleagues, and even himself, sacks the head of the FBI, sacks anyone in Cabinet who isn't a yes man and he's not authoritarian ?
> 
> Do me a favour.



Who's trying to ban guns, freedom of speech, banning books, freedom of religion, etc.

Trump supporters  have a good chance of voting Bloomberg, I'm sure Clint Eastwood just threw his support over to him. He isn't the messiah. He is the only guy preserving rights at this point in time.


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2020)

Leftist on the other hand......


----------



## basilio (23 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> He is the only guy preserving rights at this point in time.




Absolutely.. Everyone has the right, indeed the solemn  responsibility and patriotic duty to totally and  unwaveringly  believe and support the One True  Leader - President Donald Trump

Otherwise they are traitors.

Have we all understood exactly what is required to ensure a united democratic ....... whatever


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2020)

basilio said:


> Absolutely.. Everyone has the right, indeed the solemn  responsibility and patriotic duty to totally and  unwaveringly  believe and support the One True  Leader - President Donald Trump
> 
> Otherwise they are traitors.
> 
> Have we all understood exactly what is required to ensure a united democratic ....... whatever



Your guys are calling for gulags and banning guns, information, freedoms. Who's the fascists?


----------



## SirRumpole (23 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> Your guys are calling for gulags and banning guns, information, freedoms. Who's the fascists?




Be more specific about that ?

Anyway it's not my country so I don't really care.

But if you want a society where people die if they can't afford health care, then barrack for Trump by all means.


----------



## basilio (23 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> Your guys are calling for gulags and banning guns, information, freedoms. Who's the fascists?




The current occupant of the White House, his enablers and supporters.


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2020)

basilio said:


> The current occupant of the White House, his enablers and supporters.



What a crock. Given the amount of lies and half truths you have posted up when it comes to the 'Orange one', it's not surprising.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2020)

Prior to the Brexit election wasn't Boris Johnson a right wing pin up boy, according to the the loony left, it all seems to have gone quite now he has proposed finishing ICE cars by 2035 and CO2 free by 2050.
How could they have got it so wrong?


----------



## basilio (24 February 2020)

This story offers an insight into the Neo Nazi  Far right - from the inside.

*Married to the alt-right*
The ugly past has caught up with a young Australian couple, just months after they walked down the aisle in a classic white wedding.

By Elise Worthington, ABC Investigations and Alex Tighe
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-23/married-to-the-alt-right/11043892


----------



## IFocus (24 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Prior to the Brexit election wasn't Boris Johnson a right wing pin up boy, according to the the loony left, it all seems to have gone quite now he has proposed finishing ICE cars by 2035 and CO2 free by 2050.
> How could they have got it so wrong?




Boris will sell his soul to anyone and he was seen as incompetent bungling idiot, jury is still out on that one I for one hope its wrong. 

As for the climate policy its Tory party policy Boris has to play along unlike the fools here in the Australian Federal Government where the same policy is dictated by a Beetroot.


----------



## orr (25 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> Leftist on the other hand......




Arn't bothering ASIO as much as the nutters on the 'Right' it seems.
Careful what you say next Mox, listen for that 'click' on the telephone line.


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Boris will sell his soul to anyone and he was seen as incompetent bungling idiot, jury is still out on that one I for one hope its wrong.
> 
> As for the climate policy its Tory party policy Boris has to play along unlike the fools here in the Australian Federal Government where the same policy is dictated by a Beetroot.



A very insightful, thoughtful and balanced conclusion.


----------



## qldfrog (25 February 2020)

orr said:


> Arn't bothering ASIO as much as the nutters on the 'Right' it seems.
> Careful what you say next Mox, listen for that 'click' on the telephone line.



As per my post cf islam, when an Afghanistan refugee is shot dead on Sunday after knife attack on tourists in Brisbane cbd, it  quickly disappears from the headlines while ABC front page highlights how worried ASIO is with far right activists (within 12h)...
Loony right..really?


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2020)

orr said:


> Arn't bothering ASIO as much as the nutters on the 'Right' it seems.
> Careful what you say next Mox, listen for that 'click' on the telephone line.



There's a difference. Leftist condone a lot of the violent actions of their various factions. When it comes to creeping authoritarianism, you guys are the danger. There is a hive mind to you lot. That thinking turns societies into shitholes if you gather to much power. You happily accept complete subservience to govt power or giving them ever growing power by wiping out rights.
It's a strange group think that sees the lot of you defending some lunatic positions or unable to see the reality of the situation.

If you understood true liberalism, rather then sucking from the teat of totalitarian dreaming. Well I wouldn't stick it up you lot so often.
But a lot of you have no clue. 

There are principles of the left I fully embrace. And like I said previously it's not left vs right. It's the authoritarian left,right vs those on the side of freedom.

Luckily Australia is pretty middle of the road.
Because a lot of you would happily sign up as fascist without knowing it.


----------



## qldfrog (25 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> There are principles of the left I fully embrace. And like I said previously it's not left vs right. It's the authoritarian left,right vs those on the side of freedom.



can not say it better


----------



## orr (26 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> If you understood true liberalism, rather then sucking from the teat of totalitarian dreaming. Well I wouldn't stick it up you lot so often.
> But a lot of you have no clue.




Tad shrill...
If you want to channel the frothing visigoths of TalkBack radio you're welcome.
I'm suggesting, if you wish to take a moment to reflect, It is the resources of the Australian Security Services, with a budget of who much of your money?? who are giving you warning as to the clear and present danger of neo nazi fellow travels in your midst. 
Hopefully for your sakes you'll get past the self interest of gas-lighters like Dutton and get your ears on to what the Director of ASIO is saying.  
'_None so deaf as those that don't want to hear_'...


----------



## wayneL (26 February 2020)

orr said:


> '_None so deaf as those that don't want to hear_'...



Ironic isn't. What gives rise to the extreme right, orr? What have we moderates been trying to tell you radical leftists for years now? Well done chumps.


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2020)

Blair Cottrell and the likes, pfft. We are hardly in danger of Hitler rising. Neo Nazi are suddenly prevalent because everyone right of center is being reported. Even a jew is being accused of being a Nazi.
Sleeping dragons and a host of other funded propaganda machines are a danger. Antifa and the sjw force causes large scale problems.

I have long complained about the libs lurch to a police state. Labor backed the policies with glee though. With the rise of the left you get an equal reaction of the right rising. And everyone is over the pc sht. I mentioned this year's ago and was derided. 

Tad shrill. There are none so deaf as those on the left.......


----------



## IFocus (26 February 2020)

moXJO said:


> There's a difference. Leftist condone a lot of the violent actions of their various factions. When it comes to creeping authoritarianism, you guys are the danger. There is a hive mind to you lot. That thinking turns societies into shitholes if you gather to much power. You happily accept complete subservience to govt power or giving them ever growing power by wiping out rights.
> It's a strange group think that sees the lot of you defending some lunatic positions or unable to see the reality of the situation.
> 
> If you understood true liberalism, rather then sucking from the teat of totalitarian dreaming. Well I wouldn't stick it up you lot so often.
> ...




Completely unhinged Mo.

You have pretty much described the Coalition government for the last 3 terms and yet you don't see it.

The left don't have any power anywhere, FFS Bernie is seen as a commie FFS and yet most of what he is advocating exists in most of the western world including Australia yet he has zero chance of becoming US president......why because the Dems are not left by any means, none, zelch SFA.

You keep ranting about invisible enemies mean while our security organisations seem to disagree.


----------



## orr (27 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Completely unhinged Mo.
> 
> You keep ranting about invisible enemies mean while our security organisations seem to disagree.



The invisible ones are very useful... They're every where and no where...
now back to realm of reality..
We'll see if this can help'm a little Focus.
As a community service this is Burgess's Statement in Full. For those that seem oblivious to it.
https://www.asio.gov.au/director-generals-annual-threat-assessment.html

Better late than never for a few in here, an *understanding* of the 'Origins of Totalitarianism' (it's a book) is well covered by Hannah Arendts seminal work. Acutely pertinent as we speak is Part 1 devoted to Antisemitism given Frydenbergs speech at the war memorial yesterday. 
Understanding...Mmmm... now there's a threatening concept to those with a 'thick' defensive cloak of ignorance. Unbutton a little, do some reading, you'll actually feel better.  The boogey men will fade.
But the Fascists? they're all to real.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2020)

orr said:


> The invisible ones are very useful... They're every where and no where...
> now back to realm of reality..
> We'll see if this can help'm a little Focus.
> As a community service this is Burgess's Statement in Full. For those that seem oblivious to it.
> ...



As highlighted in the statement, ASIO concerns itself with terrorism and international espionage. The statement stresses Islamic terrorism as the principal threat, with Neonazists being much smaller in number.

This however is not the only threats of violence. Never heard of antifa borr? These beta cucks love to congregate, wear masks and hassle ordinary folk just wanting to hear speakers, causing many events to be cancelled due to the threat of their violence.

Overseas these have been designated terrorist organisations. They are a threat of violence borr, ASIO just had not seen fit to lump them in with real terrorists... Yet.

If I wanted to go listen a conservative speaker, I would genuinely be concerned for my safety because of their *history of violence.


----------



## qldfrog (27 February 2020)

orr said:


> The invisible ones are very useful... They're every where and no where...
> now back to realm of reality..
> We'll see if this can help'm a little Focus.
> As a community service this is Burgess's Statement in Full. For those that seem oblivious to it.
> ...





orr said:


> Unbutton a little, do some reading, you'll actually feel better. The boogey men will fade.



The irony...


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2020)

wayneL said:


> Never heard of antifa borr?




How many people have they killed ?


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Completely unhinged Mo.
> 
> You have pretty much described the Coalition government for the last 3 terms and yet you don't see it.
> 
> ...



I was the one that called the libs out consistently, over and over. Literally a post back and in various lib related threads. Malcom tbull enacted some really sht policies. Labor is still worse though.

The right is being monitored because we had an idiot poster shooting up a mosque. They dropped the ball on that one, but lone wolf attacks are difficult to stop.

Bernie ain't the problem but he turns a blind eye. His bro supporters are next level. A Bernie bro shot Scalise ffs. All the commie wannabes are there to.

Lu


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

orr said:


> The invisible ones are very useful... They're every where and no where...
> now back to realm of reality..
> We'll see if this can help'm a little Focus.
> As a community service this is Burgess's Statement in Full. For those that seem oblivious to it.
> ...



Banning books, label everyone a Nazi, banning concerts/speakers, attempts to ban speech, bullying business, calling anything not toeing ideological lines "hate speech" Or twisting the original meaning. And the biggest one of all is pretending it doesn't happen. 
Groups like mfw, sleeping giants, antifa and every nutter attempting to shut down anyone that doesn't support their position. We have seen numerous real world examples play out.
Invisible enemies, not by a long shot.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> How many people have they killed ?



if you notice that's why I made the distinction between violence and terrorism in my post.

They are still violent little soycucks, who wouldn't hesitate to bash or assault some poor middle-aged couple that just wants to go and have a listen to some moderate conservatives.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> How many people have they killed ?



They bombed a ice detention center.
Routinely call for police to be shot.
Campuses speakers and those attending are regularly attacked. And if you are swallowing that extremism is a problem of the right. Then lets go with that and say antifa supporters shot a senator and killed 9 in daytona.
Hundreds of thousands in damages in cities and campuses. Across America and Europe. Routinely gang bashing people as well.

Every time there was a problem the right had a permit to protest and the left just showed up unannounced. 
Trying to bully a whole society into silence is on a whole other scale. And to back it up politicians on the left back them up as do leftist media and those leaning left. That's what makes it dangerous. 



> Hamburg, Germany, July. As world leaders gather for the G20 summit, far-left "anti-fascist" (antifa) rioters set fire to cars and property, terrorize residents and injure more than 200 police officers attempting to keep the peace.


----------



## IFocus (27 February 2020)

ASIO the biggest leftestspitlle organiation in Australia LOL


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2020)

I guess last election and the attacks on people at polling booths, indicates which supporters have a propensity toward violence, no doubt they wont agree. I mean it is a polling booth, they are just volunteers.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05...th-corkscrew-in-warringah-electorate/11126070

https://www.communitynews.com.au/wanneroo-times/news/one-nation-polling-booth-volunteer-attacked/

As they say, nothing to see here.
I recall a member being quite excited, when he thought silly Billy was going to 'how he put it' bend me over a log, kind of shows the endearing mentality of the Labor supporter IMO.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

Any grievance should be taken out at the ballot box via votes. When one side attacks, bullies, or attempts to flex its ideological position we get violence. It's stupidity.

Just to be clear of my position:
Everyone on the right should support people's freedom of choice, religion, race, orientation. Any form of violence is not the answer.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> ASIO the biggest leftestspitlle organiation in Australia LOL



Alinsky would say you should try to be more subtle.


----------



## Logique (27 February 2020)

Let's ask Andy Ngo about Antifa's tolerance and non-violent protest. Here is Antifa engaging 'non-violently' with Andy in July 2019:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/antifa-attacks-a-journalist-11562021361
_"..we trust the media establishment will denounce the severe beating that a left-wing mob 
gave to conservative journalist Andy Ngo in Portland, Oregon, on Saturday.."





_


----------



## IFocus (27 February 2020)

Logique said:


> Let's ask Andy Ngo about Antifa's tolerance and non-violent protest. Here is Antifa engaging 'non-violently' with Andy in July 2019:
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/antifa-attacks-a-journalist-11562021361
> _"..we trust the media establishment will denounce the severe beating that a left-wing mob
> gave to conservative journalist Andy Ngo in Portland, Oregon, on Saturday.."
> ...




Ngo is a poster boy for the extreme right.

Regardless who ever bashed him should be arrested and place before a judge just like the extreme right members that commit murder.

A balanced view of the incident situation.

*The assault on conservative journalist Andy Ngo, explained*

An unjustifiable attack — and a subsequent controversy spotlighting the militant left-wing group antifa.

*https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/7/3/20677645/antifa-portland-andy-ngo-proud-boys*


----------



## Humid (27 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I guess last election and the attacks on people at polling booths, indicates which supporters have a propensity toward violence, no doubt they wont agree. I mean it is a polling booth, they are just volunteers.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05...th-corkscrew-in-warringah-electorate/11126070
> 
> ...



You only have to read the thread heading and see you lot frothing at the mouth to realise there is nothing to add
The loonies in full colour


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2020)

Humid said:


> You only have to read the thread heading and see you lot frothing at the mouth to realise there is nothing to add
> The loonies in full colour



Yes of course, we are always frothing, thanks for enlightening us.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

IFocus said:


> Ngo is a poster boy for the extreme right.
> 
> Regardless who ever bashed him should be arrested and place before a judge just like the extreme right members that commit murder.
> 
> ...



This is what I meant by the left jumping on side.
A left antifa sympathizer interviews lefties to justify violence. There is video of the assault, it happened. 
The same group that bashed him also bashed another man that same day. Split his head open.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2020)

Nutcases on all sides . They are all hate groups.

I hate them all.


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Nutcases on all sides . They are all hate groups.
> 
> I hate them all.



What I can't understand is why people get so wound up about politics, at the end of the day especially in Australia, how much difference has it really made who was in office?
There has been some terrible decision, but generally we have survived and moved on, without any lasting detrimental effects.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2020)

Here is the full story complete with photos from someone that was there with him. Very frank account...

https://thefederalist.com/2019/07/02/andy-ngo-antifa-attack-happened-pictures/


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2020)

sptrawler said:


> What I can't understand is why people get so wound up about politics, at the end of the day especially in Australia, how much difference has it really made who was in office?
> There has been some terrible decision, but generally we have survived and moved on, without any lasting detrimental effects.




The media are the main ones to get wound up, it's their job.


----------



## wayneL (27 February 2020)

Andy Ngo....

Extreme right....



Get a grip  IFocus


----------



## basilio (2 April 2020)

The conversation has been raised about the possible  political consequences of the COVID 19 crisis.
Far right governments in Europe are already clamping down on political opponents and any criticism of their actions.

*Coronavirus might be giving some European governments an excuse to tighten grip on power*
Key points:


Governments in Slovenia, Hungary, Poland, Bulgaria and Kosovo have passed strict emergency measures

One scholar said while emergency measures were justified at the moment, the pandemic will end at some point

A Slovenian journalist said the Government was using the crisis to dismiss human rights and the constitution

On the evening of Sunday, March 15, Blaz Zgaga was at home watching television when he received a Twitter notification.

He opened his phone to check it and felt his blood run cold.

Slovenia's new COVID-19 authority had just republished a message which named him and three others, suggesting they were on the run: "Psychiatrists are looking for four patients who escaped quarantine."

"I was shocked," he told the ABC. "And I was scared."

The account which republished the message is called @KrizniStabRS, and was set up by the Krizni stab Republike Slovenije, or the Crisis Headquarters of the Republic of Slovenia.

The new top body had been established less than 48 hours earlier to take command of the instruments of state and to coordinate Slovenia's response to the pandemic.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-02/eastern-european-regimes-exploit-coronavirus/12109720


----------



## SirRumpole (2 April 2020)

basilio said:


> The conversation has been raised about the possible  political consequences of the COVID 19 crisis.
> Far right governments in Europe are already clamping down on political opponents and any criticism of their actions.
> 
> *Coronavirus might be giving some European governments an excuse to tighten grip on power*
> ...




Border force issues arrest warrant for Peter Dutton after he walked out of  hospital.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2020)

Wish to thank Jack the Insider in The Oz for all the deciphering/ research (see next post)

At recent Melbourne 'demo'


----------



## kahuna1 (13 May 2020)

A legend ...



We miss his brain !!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2020)

(Oops, a bit  slow, ... Didn't post but had tea!)

From the column, some of the references are explained (a difficult task):

_"But for me the great moment came when one of the protesters, a woman somewhere in her middle ages, held aloft a poster she had obviously made at home and which contained a comprehensive list of kooky conspiracy theories that are all profoundly whacko with the exception of the Lucifer Telescope which is eating our brains while we sleep. Wake up, sheeple!_


_The poster was an entry point so that the rest of us could have a better understanding of what it is she and her comrades are babbling crazily about._

_I have descended into the darkest corners of the Zuckerberg Empire to find out so you don’t have to, and have probably been put on an AFP watch list for my trouble._

_A quick look at the poster tells us that the proud owner who went to a lot of trouble and made some mistakes only to have run out of blue stencils, is a little confused about how hashtags work. You can’t ink them on to a sheet of cardboard and expect something will happen. In a way it has been effective because we’re publishing the photograph of the poster, so it is getting larger coverage than it would otherwise. But as a rule, writing down a hashtag on a piece of paper is a dismal tool in mass communication._

_The conspiracy theories are heavy on pedophilia (Fiona Barnett) and one world government (QAnon). The CIA does a roaring trade in child trafficking. Former Nazis, most of whom would be a bit doddery by now, have formed a group known as the Ninth Circle Satanic Child Sacrifice Cult with the impressively evil acronym of NCSCSC and shop children around at the highest levels of government in Australia (Vral Society)._

_Adrenochrome, a powerful narcotic first mentioned in Hunter S. Thompson’s Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, is now a plaything of the Hollywood elite who grind up murdered children into a fine powder and snort them up their left nostrils._

_There are a couple of oldies but goodies on the list, including Mk-Ultra where the CIA fed people LSD and made them do terrible things including assassinations and torture. But hey, free acid, right? And Operation PaperClip where German nuclear scientists were allocated between the first and second worlds thus ensuring superpower conflict was limited by the principle of mutually assured destruction which is bad for some reason._

_And just because you should know, the Lucifer Telescope is a Vatican inspired one world government surrender to our alien overlords from beyond the moon, some of whom walk among us as lizards._

_ HM Elizabeth II, lizard. The Rothschilds, lizards. The Pope? You’d better believe he’s a giant lizard. According to the protesters, the rich and powerful are almost all lizards and those who aren’t lizards are in the thrall of the lizards but aren’t letting on about the lizards_


----------



## basilio (13 May 2020)

Is this all sad ?  Crazy ? Dangerous ? 
One concern I had was the way the Government seemed to respect the protesters as legitimate in their  concerns about the current restrictions to protect the community.

I could disagree with such protests but understand some of their concerns.

However if the protesters in fact were echoing the range of sentiments shown by the poster where the xxxx are we going ?  And when do we say this is just crackers ?


----------



## moXJO (14 May 2020)

The above is exactly what all of you are like as I read your posts.

You all believe lies, half of you just don't know it.
We have a disinformation campaign being carried out by a few countries.
First off we get the left/right.
Then:
Iran
Russia 
North Korea 
China 
US

Those are the main ones. The truth gets lost after about a month. You get 5 different versions of what is going on. You can't even trust the media to shoot straight as they often get the b.s. story, or simply print a b.s. story.

All I can say is verify before you post and question everything. Or you will be swayed by a lie into believing something that isn't true.

All of the people above started off just like you. God only knows what b.s. stories you would be into if I wasn't pointing out how stupid half of it is.


----------



## chiff (14 May 2020)

Extreme right,maybe this thread? Last week Australia made a submission to the WCC (war crimes) tribunal on behalf of Israel.WCC wants to investigate war crimes in Gaza.However Australia argued that Palestine was not a state and therefore  the investigation was invalid.The submission was not successful.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 May 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the retirement of Alan Jones in this thread ?

An appropriate place for mention I would have thought.

Anyway, goodbye Parrot, you will be sorely missed (by some).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Jones_(radio_broadcaster)


----------



## Joe Blow (14 May 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> An appropriate place for mention I would have thought.




Either here or the Alan Jones has no shame thread.


----------



## kahuna1 (15 May 2020)

I note Mr Jones has left ...
This has been floating around since the 12th Feb 2020 ... the book for over a decade.


*Alan Jones is back grooming young male students for his sexual pleasure*


https://kangaroocourtofaustralia.co...-young-male-students-for-his-sexual-pleasure/

He denied the CV19 issue. Called it well the flu .

Much like the Fox media news dribble her parroted ...

93,000 cases and we are being hysterical ?

Words that Tucker Carlson in the USA said ... and President Trump




His idiotic stance continued and did so till the day he departed.

This despite 4.5 million official cases and 300,000 deaths. No its the flu ....

I for one hope he disappears entirely from all media but that would be like wishing for Mr Trump to catch the virus.

Long live the far right.

I suspect if one just emailed both links to all media advertising on his shows, they would run 100 miles an hour away. Seems like some have. As for his views on the bushfires .... and climate denial ... even after the fires, he still was if anything even more strident in total denial meanwhile, read the first article again and again. 

Good riddance


----------



## SirRumpole (15 May 2020)

kahuna1 said:


> I note Mr Jones has left ...
> This has been floating around since the 12th Feb 2020 ... the book for over a decade.
> 
> 
> ...





Not to mention his woeful comments on the Qld floods, totally fake news about the Wagner family which led to his defamation "conviction".


----------



## basilio (6 June 2020)

*Bit of history on prominent leaders of White Supremacy in the US*

*Theodore Lothrop Stoddard* (June 29, 1883 – May 1, 1950) was an American white supremacist[1][2] historian, journalist, and political scientist.

Stoddard wrote several books which advocated eugenics and scientific racism, including _The Rising Tide of Color Against White World-Supremacy_ (1920). He advocated a racial hierarchy which he believed needed to be preserved through anti-miscegenation laws. Stoddard's books were once widely read both inside and outside the United States.

He was a member of the Ku Klux Klan, where his books were recommended reading.[3][4][5][6] He was also a member of the American Eugenics Society[7] as well as a founding member and board member of American Birth Control League.[8]

Stoddard's work influenced the Nazi government of Germany. His book _Untermensch_ (1922) introduced the term (English: sub-human) into Nazi conceptions of race. As a journalist he spent time in Germany during World War II, where he interviewed several prominent Nazi officials. After the end of the war, Stoddard's writing faded from popularity. 

*Early life and education*
Stoddard was born in Brookline, Massachusetts, the son of John Lawson Stoddard, a prominent writer and lecturer, and his wife Mary H. Stoddard.[9] He attended Harvard College, graduating _magna cum laude_ in 1905, and studied Law at Boston University until 1908. Stoddard received a Ph.D. in History from Harvard University in 1914.[10]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lothrop_Stoddard

The Revolt against Civilization.by Lothrop Stoddard
https://archive.org/details/revoltagainstciv00stoduoft/page/n5/mode/2up


----------



## Caveman (11 June 2020)

https://www.9news.com.au/national/n...ce-court/a30a4ec2-a22c-4365-a153-357f8dba2fa1
I hope they found their dole checks.


----------



## basilio (12 June 2020)

Just a reality check please. Back in the real world which organisations are ASIO most concerned about ?

*ASIO briefing warns that the far-right is exploiting coronavirus to recruit new members*
Right-wing extremists now make up around a third of all domestic ASIO investigations, with the spy agency warning that the far-right is using COVID-19 as cover to push its dangerous ideas and recruit new members.
...
"COVID-19 restrictions are being exploited by extreme right-wing narratives that paint the state as oppressive, and globalisation and democracy as flawed and failing," the intelligence agency warned.

"We assess the COVID-19 pandemic has reinforced an extreme right-wing belief in the inevitability of societal collapse and a 'race war'.
*"An extreme right-wing attack in Australia is plausible."*
Right-wing groups and individuals have sought to take advantage of conspiracy theories that are spreading in the community during the pandemic, including people opposed to 5G technology and mandatory vaccination.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06...-far-right-is-exploiting-coronavirus/12344472


----------



## SirRumpole (12 June 2020)

basilio said:


> Right-wing groups and individuals have sought to take advantage of conspiracy theories that are spreading in the community during the pandemic, including people opposed to 5G technology and mandatory vaccination.




I would have thought that those views were usually the province of far left groups, anti capitalism for instance but it looks as though there may be some intermeshing of ideology between Left and Right as in fighting a common enemy, ie  democratically elected governments.


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I would have thought that those views were usually the province of far left groups, anti capitalism for instance but it looks as though there may be some intermeshing of ideology between Left and Right as in fighting a common enemy, ie  democratically elected governments.



This is where I think the left/right paradigm isn't really useful. the extremes of the so-called left and right do actually share many ideologies, such as collectivism, authoritarianism, state control of media etc. Both are totalitarian with very similar goals, even though they may initially seem to approach from different angles.

In fact Nazism (aka National Socialism) is in large part almost identical to Communism.


----------



## sptrawler (12 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I would have thought that those views were usually the province of far left groups, anti capitalism for instance but it looks as though there may be some intermeshing of ideology between Left and Right as in fighting a common enemy, ie  democratically elected governments.



Exactly Rumpy, as I said in another thread where Bas posted the same article, it depends who writes the article and what bias they want to get out of it.
Absolute media chook fodder, fortunately most people are middle of the road and can form their own opinion .
Last election it wasn't right wing extremists, who attacked Liberal and One Nation volunteers, I don't understand where the loonie left think they have any more credibility than the loonie right.
They both fall under the loonie umbrella.


----------



## basilio (29 June 2020)

So this is interesting  and tricky..
It seems the Far right movement in Germany is infiltrating Green groups.
Well worth a read.
* German far right infiltrates green groups with call to protect the land *
The Observer
 Germany 
Extremists exploit rural nostalgia and farmers’ anger at globalisation to smuggle in ideology
Philip Oltermann in Berlin
 @philipoltermann 
Sun 28 Jun 2020 08.47 BST





Farmers in Oldenswort use their tractors to recreate symbol of a violent 1920s protest movement. Photograph: Nils Kroeger
The poster advertising the evening of debate and organic canapés in Halle’s university district looked familiar to environmentally conscious Germans: a rugged pair of hands, cupping fertile brown soil, underneath the slogan “Farms instead of agricultural factories”, written in a font mimicking that of a popular biodynamic food brand.

The only hint the event wasn’t organised by sandal-wearing good-lifers but a local group of far-right nationalists was in the subtitle: “Let’s chase the globalists off our acres!”
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...es-green-groups-with-call-to-protect-the-land


----------



## sptrawler (30 June 2020)

basilio said:


> So this is interesting  and tricky..
> It seems the Far right movement in Germany is infiltrating Green groups.
> Well worth a read.
> * German far right infiltrates green groups with call to protect the land *
> ...



Or maybe the media, trying to undermine farmers push, to chuck out the multinationals?


----------



## wayneL (30 June 2020)

Yes. Anything to the right of Pol Pot is basically far right.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 July 2020)

A sinister underground movement in the US.

Far Left + Far Right = Anarchy.

https://www.abc.net.au/7.30/the-us-extremists-who-want-to-overthrow-the/12418260


----------



## qldfrog (4 July 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Far Left + Far Right = Anarchy



Usually not anarchy but dictatorship: Stalin and Hitler were hardly different and are both sons of the great depression


----------



## SirRumpole (4 July 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Usually not anarchy but dictatorship: Stalin and Hitler were hardly different and are both sons of the great depression




Actually, Hitler fought in WWI, a bit before the Depression.


----------



## qldfrog (4 July 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Actually, Hitler fought in WWI, a bit before the Depression.



But the rise of both matched the aftermath of the crisis.
Obviously wwi reparations , soviet revolution et are not Great Depression linked and influenced.
But the terrain was fertile to blame the jews, the capitalists often represented as crooked nose London top hat caricatures often with an American flag added...and these in both far right and far left Germany and USSR.
There are many scary similitudes.


----------



## basilio (12 October 2020)

We may have overlooked  this bit of news  but only a few days ago a couple of Michigan  militia groups were arrested for plotting to kidnap/kill the Michigan governor. This story outlines the role Facebook played in helping these groups meet, promote and plan their attempted coup.
The picture shows a couple of the arrested militia members.

*Michigan terror plot: why rightwing extremists are thriving on Facebook*





Michael Null (L) and William Null (R) at a rally to demand the reopening of businesses in Michigan, on 30 April 2020. The Nulls were charged for their alleged roles in the plot to kidnap the state governor. Photograph: Jeff Kowalsky/AFP/Getty Images
The platform provides tools for radicalization and coordinated violence, and critics say it’s been slow to ban dangerous groups





Lois Beckett

@loisbeckett
Sat 10 Oct 2020 01.00 EDT
Last modified on Sat 10 Oct 2020 01.01 EDT




In a year of escalating political violence in the United States, Facebook has served as a key organizing tool for violent extremists.
An alleged plot to kidnap the Michigan governor, Gretchen Whitmer, was planned in part on Facebook, with one leader of the scheme broadcasting a video of his frustrations with Whitmer to a private Facebook group, and participants later sharing footage of their paramilitary exercises and bomb-making training, according to an FBI affidavit.



 Revealed: Trump-linked consultant tied to Facebook pages warning election will cause civil war
Read more
A related Michigan militia group facing terrorism charges also used Facebook to recruit new members, according to the Michigan state police.









						Michigan terror plot: why rightwing extremists are thriving on Facebook
					

The platform provides tools for radicalization and coordinated violence, and critics say it’s been slow to ban dangerous groups




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## moXJO (12 October 2020)

basilio said:


> We may have overlooked  this bit of news  but only a few days ago a couple of Michigan  militia groups were arrested for plotting to kidnap/kill the Michigan governor. This story outlines the role Facebook played in helping these groups meet, promote and plan their attempted coup.
> The picture shows a couple of the arrested militia members.
> 
> *Michigan terror plot: why rightwing extremists are thriving on Facebook*
> ...




Ok again poorly researched. These guys were anti government ,anti police. That means they hate any government. 

Daniel Harris

Brandon Caserta

Pete Musico

Names worth looking up. No doubt some of those involved will see Trump referenced.


----------



## orr (12 October 2020)

That's some kaleidoscope you've Mox.


----------



## moXJO (12 October 2020)

orr said:


> That's some kaleidoscope you've Mox.



You know that anarchist orr?

Actually what side would you an anarchist? 
Because it seems odd they are lumped in with the left.


----------



## basilio (24 October 2020)

So now we* know *who was trying to burn down the police precinct in Minneapolis during the protests over the police murder of George Floyd. Wonder what Trumps reaction will be ?

Yep the Boogaloo Boys stand up again. 

*‘Boogaloo Boi’ charged in fire of Minneapolis police precinct during George Floyd protest*
Ivan Harrison Hunter, a Texas rightwing extremist, bragged about helping to set the fire then was seen shooting 13 rounds at the building

A rightwing extremist boasted of driving from Texas to Minneapolis to help set fire to a police precinct during the George Floyd protests, federal prosecutors said.

US attorney Erica MacDonald said on Friday that she had charged Ivan Harrison Hunter, a 26-year-old Texas resident, with traveling across state lines to participate in a riot. The charges are the latest example of far-right extremists attempting to use violence to escalate national protests against police brutality into an uprising against the government, and even full civil war.

The case also reveals the extent of the coordination between violent members of the nascent far-right “Boogaloo Bois” movement operating in different cities across the country.









						‘Boogaloo Boi’ charged in fire of Minneapolis police precinct during George Floyd protest
					

Ivan Harrison Hunter, a Texas rightwing extremist, bragged about helping to set the fire then was seen shooting 13 rounds at the building




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Member of far-right Boogaloo Bois arrested in connection to rioting during George Floyd protests
					

A member of an anti-government extremist group has been charged in connection with shooting a Minneapolis police precinct during riots sparked by the death of George Floyd, the Justice Department said Friday.




					www.foxnews.com
				




__________________________

Check out the comments under the Fox story.  Fascinating. Also worth noting that he Fox story noted another Boogaloo boy (a friend of Ivan Hunter )  was charged with the murder of a police officer in Oakland


----------



## moXJO (24 October 2020)

basilio said:


> So now we* know *who was trying to burn down the police precinct in Minneapolis during the protests over the police murder of George Floyd. Wonder what Trumps reaction will be ?
> 
> Yep the Boogaloo Boys stand up again.
> 
> ...



Boogs are anti government. Some support the black lives matter and other protests. 

https://www.counterpunch.org/2020/07/17/antifa-punks-and-boogaloo-bois-a-tale-of-two-scapegoats/

Super lefty link. But ends up saying that antifa and Boogaloo are very similar. Both are against the rise of the police state.


----------



## basilio (25 October 2020)

moXJO said:


> Boogs are anti government. Some support the black lives matter and other protests.
> 
> https://www.counterpunch.org/2020/07/17/antifa-punks-and-boogaloo-bois-a-tale-of-two-scapegoats/
> 
> Super lefty link. But ends up saying that antifa and Boogaloo are very similar. Both are against the rise of the police state.




Pretty twisted logic there Moxjo.
Perhaps we can just get rid of "logic" in the above sentence.

Boogaloo is an inherently white supremacist group that  is agitating/preparing to start a civil war in the US.
To that end they have been actively infiltrating demonstrations with petrol bombs and killing people including Federal Police to trigger the civil war they are promoting. That's not conjecture or hyperbole. Boogaloo members have been caught in the act and boasted of their successes.

It is clearly a white terrorist group that is throwing petrol, matches  and bombs into US cities to see what happens.

That is the FBI view.  









						Boogaloo movement - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*This Is How The FBI Says A Network Of ‘Boogaloo Bois’ Sparked Violence And Death*

The killing of a federal officer in Oakland, the shooting of a police station in Minneapolis and a plot to supply Hamas with weapons weren’t isolated cases, according to a federal indictment.








						This Is How The FBI Says A Network Of "Boogaloo Boys" Sparked Violence And Death
					

The killing of a federal officer in Oakland, the shooting of a police station in Minneapolis, and a plot to supply Hamas with weapons weren’t isolated cases, according to a federal indictment.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

basilio said:


> Pretty twisted logic there Moxjo.
> Perhaps we can just get rid of "logic" in the above sentence.
> 
> Boogaloo is an inherently white supremacist group that  is agitating/preparing to start a civil war in the US.
> ...



No they are not all white supremacists. And did not want to be linked as such.
They are anti government nut jobs. Once again you need to investigate further. The guys that got caught were anti government.
Many are pro blm and anti police.

This from the link you provide:
*Hunter publicly boasted of committing violent acts, claiming he had “burned police stations with black panthers in Minneapolis.”*


Black panthers don't gel with white supremacists.


----------



## moXJO (25 October 2020)

I'd further this by adding that this is the area where extreme left and right overlap. The common purpose of tear down the system will see them work around one another to disrupt the police state. 
A similar thing happened in France with the yellow vests.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

Check out this summary of Fascism in Europe.  I suggest it has many similarities to the current new right movement.



			Fascism in Europe


----------



## moXJO (23 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Check out this summary of Fascism in Europe.  I suggest it has many similarities to the current new right movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism in Europe



Back to nazis again huh?


Its always going to have elements of it. 
However it was born after pc culture, book burning, banning, and everything else groups like antifa, blm, sleeping giants, splc, etc have pushed over the years. The left is highly organised and highly funded and also accepted even by the moderates. The right is just getting started. But its mainly in reaction to what has gone on. I mentioned this years ago. You could also attribute a lot of Communist traits to the left. Hell, you could point out some Fascist ones as well. 
You right at this moment labelling an enemy, once again.

The left have escalated to violent consistent action to change society. Often visiting homes of people they want to target. I don't see the right groups looking for power at this stage. Its still way too young in the movement. 

No the biggest problem as of right now is that the shades of grey are disappearing. Its black and white.


----------



## orr (23 November 2020)

Mox do you have a copy of Phillip Galeas 'cook book'? If not go out and buy a copy It'll possibly help fund his appeal case on the 12yrs porrige he's  up for. Could be out in 5, lucky us...
Keep us up on any 'Lefties' being sent up 'the River' for planned acts of violence or out massicaring childern and their families at their place of worship.
P.S  34 to 1 and counting as the legals implode... check the one they won; by the lenght of a couch.
And your efforts would be better described as Sisyphean not Herculean... silly of me.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Back to nazis again huh?




Not at all.  As you would be aware if you read the summary.
Fascism  in Europe had  a very wide history. The overview makes it clear that many countries had leaders who were promoting far right programs.  UK had Mosley Black Shirts.  US had its own US Nazi Party as well.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

Yet the efforts of Donald Trump to overthrow the  US election with unsubstantiated claims of fraud and undermine peoples confidence in the integrity of the electoral system doesn't rate as "looking for power" ?

Strange fruit indeed...


----------



## wayneL (23 November 2020)

@moXJO whoever you are answering here I must have on ignore but I could take a very short odds on punt on who it is.

"Fascism" he's quite an interesting topic in my opinion as I do think there is rise of fascism, ”economic” fascism at least (and economic fascism bears very close similarities to communism).

The most interesting thing to me is protagonists of such. It's not p155ant groups of skinheads or even purportedly right-wing governments.

it is supra-national and I have written about this in other threads


----------



## sptrawler (23 November 2020)

IMO there isn't a lot of difference between lunatic left, or lunatic right, they are just people who have fanatic obsessive issues and are driven to convert everyone to their beliefs whatever that may be and my guess it is all the issues they talk about.
They must be extremely difficult to live with IMO, I guess their partners are of the same beliefs, or just sit quietly and let the rant go through to the keeper.


----------



## moXJO (23 November 2020)

orr said:


> Mox do you have a copy of Phillip Galeas 'cook book'? If not go out and buy a copy It'll possibly help fund his appeal case on the 12yrs porrige he's  up for. Could be out in 5, lucky us...
> Keep us up on any 'Lefties' being sent up 'the River' for planned acts of violence or out massicaring childern and their families at their place of worship.
> P.S  34 to 1 and counting as the legals implode... check the one they won; by the lenght of a couch.
> And your efforts would be better described as Sisyphean not Herculean... silly of me.



Um 4 legals lodged.


----------



## moXJO (23 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Yet the efforts of Donald Trump to overthrow the  US election with unsubstantiated claims of fraud and undermine peoples confidence in the integrity of the electoral system doesn't rate as "looking for power" ?
> 
> Strange fruit indeed...



Let the constitution do its thing. He has a right to legal challenges. Like I said its a low probability play unless he has overwhelming evidence.

Scrutiny isn't a bad thing.


----------



## sptrawler (23 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Let the constitution do its thing. He has a right to legal challenges. Like I said its a low probability play unless he has overwhelming evidence.
> 
> Scrutiny isn't a bad thing.



It doesn't need scrutiny, the media and the ranters have decided, the same ones were backing Rugby Australia against Israel Folau look how that worked out for them. 
I personally think Trump is done as a dinner, but there is a process and it has to be followed. That's why we have processes, so the pitchfork crews can't take things into their own hands.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

A bit of clarity on processes regarding conduct of the  US elections

The election gives Joe Biden a clear victory.  He has polled 306 Electoral votes vs Trump 232.  Incidentally the same margin as Trump achieved in his victory.
The voting margins in the last 4 states are  decisive. 12,600  in Georgia ; 20k in Wisconsin ;  79 k in Pennsylvannia ;  154 k in Michigan. These margins were in fact much larger than Trump achieved in his win.

Due processes in  an election with such clear outcomes are simple. The losing candidate  acknowledges the result and concedes.

There is no precedent for a candidate losing so decisively in an election to simply declare it was rigged and then start a barrage of legal actions to somehow prove this assertion. The outcome of the cases to date indicate there is no evidence of the sort of irregularity or mistakes that could change the election result.

The other outcome, coming back to this thread, is also clear.  Because of  Trumps repeated lies about this rigged election millions of people in "The Lunatic Right" are now certain  the US voting system is a sham, that Trump was cheated out of a rightful victory and  that they better do something about the situation..

There is nothing "right" about legal challenges which have no basis in fact and in no case can change the  voting result with the margins achieved. (If the margins were in the low thousands recounts, re checks ect could make a difference)  Their only use is to destroy public confidence in the system and in this case attempt to create a non voting path to power. That's called a coup.


----------



## moXJO (23 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> @moXJO whoever you are answering here I must have on ignore but I could take a very short odds on punt on who it is.
> 
> "Fascism" he's quite an interesting topic in my opinion as I do think there is rise of fascism, ”economic” fascism at least (and economic fascism bears very close similarities to communism).
> 
> ...



The point where the right and left completely dissociate with one another is hugely damaging imo. And that's where we are getting to. I have noticed the anti Trumpers in Australia using similar tactics in Aus. But its state vs state stuff.


basilio said:


> A bit of clarity on processes regarding conduct of the  US elections
> 
> The election gives Joe Biden a clear victory.  He has polled 306 Electoral votes vs Trump 232.  Incidentally the same margin as Trump achieved in his victory.
> The voting margins in the last 4 states are  decisive. 12,600  in Georgia ; 20k in Wisconsin ;  79 k in Pennsylvannia ;  154 k in Michigan. These margins were in fact much larger than Trump achieved in his win.
> ...



Mail-ins made this election different from any other. And lawyers that changed rules for the states.

He has every right under the constitution to call for recounts. Stop talking out your ass.

The courts will decide and unless there is some super earth shattering evidence then he is on course to leave the Whitehouse when he is meant to. He doesn't get a choice.


----------



## basilio (24 November 2020)

He is not just calling for "recounts". Moxjo.  He has repeatedly labelled the result as rigged. He has refused to accept the evidence of the votes as counted and insists on tweeting more and more lies about the process.

He is  destroying public confidence in the electoral system. He is hardening millions of people to disbelieving the legitimacy of the next government.

That is unacceptable.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2020)

basilio said:


> He is not just calling for "recounts". Moxjo.  He has repeatedly labelled the result as rigged. He has refused to accept the evidence of the votes as counted and insists on tweeting more and more lies about the process.
> 
> He is  destroying public confidence in the electoral system. He is hardening millions of people to disbelieving the legitimacy of the next government.
> 
> That is unacceptable.



If it is investigated and it is shown their was no fraudulent behaviour, Trump loses credibility with his support base, why is everyone carrying on?
What is destroying confidence, is the reluctance to have it investigated, as happened with China and the virus and happens with anything where there is a reluctance to independent investigation.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> What is destroying confidence, is the reluctance to have it investigated, as happened with China and the virus and happens with anything where there is a reluctance to independent investigation.




'It' is being investigated by the courts right now and is being thrown out.

There is nothing to see, it's all bull**** from Trump.


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Mail-ins made this election different from any other.




Ya don't say. Funny about mail-ins, who wooda thought, people (smart ones) selected to mail-in the ballots.

Give ya a hint: 258,000 dead people.

Give ya another hint, what has killed 19,000 people so far this year in the USA?

And it is not Chump man.

Of course, mail-ins were going to be high, that is why Chump man has been bleating it is rigged, he failed.


----------



## dutchie (24 November 2020)

basilio said:


> That is unacceptable.





But 4 ½ years of Orange man bad, false accusations and criticism, no matter what he did, by the MSM and other DTS lunatics,  is OK.

The hypocrisy is laughable.
Hypocrites, all of you.


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> But 4 ½ years of Orange man bad, false accusations and criticism, no matter what he did, by the MSM and other DTS lunatics,  is OK.
> 
> The hypocrisy is laughable.
> Hypocrites, all of you.



Ya lost that is laughable. You must be a white male.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> 'It' is being investigated by the courts right now and is being thrown out.
> 
> There is nothing to see, it's all bull**** from Trump.



Well then, all is well that ends well, everyone has a right to question that's why we have protocols.


----------



## bellenuit (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well then, all is well that ends well, everyone has a right to question that's why we have protocols.




He didn't question. He claimed fraud. That is quite a different thing. Even though a second election official has now come out and attested that this has been one of the fairest elections, and even though Trump has lost almost every single case he instigated, for a large minority of the population, the Trump true believers, this election has been fraudulent in their eyes. The damage done to trust in the electoral system is enormous.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2020)

bellenuit said:


> He didn't question. He claimed fraud. That is quite a different thing. s.



How is that a different thing? He wouldn't question if he didn't think there had been a wrongdoing, he questioned the validity of the votes, jeez the hate is palpable.
It is amazing how people can be so driven, by what they are being fed through an electronic box or a paper.
I bet none of the shrills on here live in the U.S, yet are so well versed by what they read in the 'womans weekly' or see on the idiot box, there is a reason they call it that.
Why not just move on and let the obvious happen, it will all be self resolving.


----------



## bellenuit (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> How is that a different thing?




You don't know the difference?


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> How is that a different thing? He wouldn't question if he didn't think there had been a wrongdoing, he questioned the validity of the votes, jeez the hate is palpable.
> It is amazing how people can be so driven, by what they are being fed through an electronic box or a paper.
> I bet none of the shrills on here live in the U.S, yet are so well versed by what they read in the 'womans weekly' or see on the idiot box, there is a reason they call it that.
> Why not just move on and let the obvious happen, it will all be self resolving.



WTF?

Did you read what you wrote, did you think for a second?

" He wouldn't question if he didn't think there had been a wrongdoing"

 Are you serious, this is a man that blames everyone and everything if he doesn't get his own way. This is a man that creates so many lies and fake truths that people actually believe him - is that you?

What is laughable is that you actually think Chump man is capable of thought outside "I am the best ever, I am wonderful, I am smart, I am attractive, I am, I am, I am, I am"

That is all this person is capable of thinking.

I have only resulted in attached, as you have been both rude and pathetic to the quality of posters on this site.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> WTF?
> 
> Did you read what you wrote, did you think for a second?
> 
> ...




sp is right in one respect, it will be self resolving and not by us so there is not a lot of point us talking about it.

The US courts have the matter well in hand imo and justice will be done in the end.


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

@SirRumpole you are correct
@sptrawler my comments are retracted.

Frustrated that just because somebody says something is blue and keeps saying it, doesn't mean it is blue.

I want like I believe most want, so sort of order to come back to US governance. It is not a reality TV show.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> sp is right in one respect, it will be self resolving and not by us so there is not a lot of point us talking about it.
> 
> The US courts have the matter well in hand imo and justice will be done in the end.



All this whole U.S presidency issue has done IMO, is show how much power the media have to drive public emotion, I mean really who gives a crap what BS is happening over there.
People are getting more worked up than a state of origin match and they actually have zero impact on it, at least with state of origin you can go to the match and vent.
All that is happening here is people are parroting what the media is publishing, as though it is life or death, if they have a vote re count who gives a ratz ar$e. Really does it matter? 
If my kids were arguing about it, like some on here are I would bang their heads together and tell them to grow up.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Really does it matter?




In some respects it does.

China has become a bully boy since the Trump administration pulled out of international affairs. Maybe the two things aren't related but you have to wonder.

Considering the effect it's had on our trade a change of US government may be a benefit to us, it could hardly get any worse.

We'll have to see what Biden does.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Ya don't say. Funny about mail-ins, who wooda thought, people (smart ones) selected to mail-in the ballots.
> 
> Give ya a hint: 258,000 dead people.
> 
> ...



This election isn't the same as every other election is it then.  The mail-ins changed the election from every other one, which was my point.

The rest of your post is just justification that wasn't needed.


----------



## sptrawler (24 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> In some respects it does.
> 
> China has become a bully boy since the Trump administration pulled out of international affairs. Maybe the two things aren't related but you have to wonder.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile posters on here ranting on and on about the election process and fallout, would hardly change anything in the U.S and even if someone can change another posters opinion on here, it really wont make world news.
Lets keep the importance in perspective, with the number of posts, or it just becomes nonsensical.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> @SirRumpole you are correct
> @sptrawler my comments are retracted.
> 
> Frustrated that just because somebody says something is blue and keeps saying it, doesn't mean it is blue.
> ...



You want a continuation of what was. Worlds changed son. No putting it back in the bottle now.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Meanwhile posters on here ranting on and on about the election process and fallout, would hardly change anything in the U.S and even if someone can change another posters opinion on here it really wont make world news.
> Lets keep the importance in perspective, with the number of posts, or it just becomes nonsensical.




Agreed.

It's like a lot of footy supporters arguing about a match. Nothing they say affects the result.


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> You want a continuation of what was. Worlds changed son. No putting it back in the bottle now.



Yes you are getting older and I will always be younger, such is life. Having a Liar in Chief is not how a nation moves forward.


----------



## moXJO (24 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Yes you are getting older and I will always be younger, such is life. Having a Liar in Chief is not how a nation moves forward.




Which liar in Chief are you talking about?
The outgoing one, or the incoming one?


----------



## dutchie (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Having a Liar in Chief is not how a nation moves forward.



Agreed. Eventually they will have to get rid of Biden.


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Which liar in Chief are you talking about?
> The outgoing one, or the incoming one?



No one can beat the Chump man.

"We have turned the corner"
"The virus will just disappear"
"Try bleach" 
Etc Etc Etc


----------



## basilio (11 April 2021)

There are some serious people intent on overthrowing the US government.









						A Far-Right Extremist Allegedly Plotted to Blow Up Amazon Data Centers
					

The FBI arrested the suspect in Texas after he purchased explosives from an undercover agent.




					www.wired.com
				











						Seth Aaron Pendley biography: 13 things about Wichita Falls, Texas man
					

Seth Aaron Pendley is a white man from Texas, United States. Using the screen name Dionysus, he posted on MyMilitia.com, a forum dedicated to organizing militia groups, about his plan to “con…




					conandaily.com


----------



## Knobby22 (18 January 2022)

She was basically planning to create a fake police force, arrest the public service and set herself up as leader.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> View attachment 136041
> 
> 
> She was basically planning to create a fake police force, arrest the public service and set herself up as leader.




An ex PUP member apparently.


----------



## moXJO (18 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> View attachment 136041
> 
> 
> She was basically planning to create a fake police force, arrest the public service and set herself up as leader.



Yeah, she is actually batsht crazy. Like a lotta beers short of a six-pack.


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

Hopefully for her she has a blind trust for her legal battle


----------



## moXJO (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Hopefully for her she has a blind trust for her legal battle



She could literally plead insanity. I'm not joking, there's issues there.


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> She could literally plead insanity. I'm not joking, there's issues there.



So could Porter thinking a blind trust is ok for the highest law officer of the country


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> So could Porter thinking a blind trust is ok for the highest law officer of the country



Or anyone in public office


----------



## Investoradam (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> In some respects it does.
> 
> China has become a bully boy since the Trump administration pulled out of international affairs. Maybe the two things aren't related but you have to wonder.
> 
> ...



Become chinas bitch?…as it’s been planned out this way since decades


----------



## Investoradam (19 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> @moXJO whoever you are answering here I must have on ignore but I could take a very short odds on punt on who it is.
> 
> "Fascism" he's quite an interesting topic in my opinion as I do think there is rise of fascism, ”economic” fascism at least (and economic fascism bears very close similarities to communism).
> 
> ...



Yes but differences. The left according to history only Leeds to corruption, distruction and mass murders
Socialism, communism etc


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Yes but differences. The left according to history only Leeds to corruption, distruction and mass murders
> Socialism, communism etc




As opposed to the Nazis and other Right Wing dictatorships around the world.


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> As opposed to the Nazis and other Right Wing dictatorships around the world.



Naziism is left wing bruh. Notwithstanding the ethnonationalism (read idenditarianism  ), the politics are socialist, vis a vis ”National Socialism”


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Naziism is left wing bruh. Notwithstanding the ethnonationalism (read idenditarianism  ), the politics are socialist, vis a vis ”National Socialism”



That is true, they have been painted as right wing, to strike fear into the masses when describing any form anti social behaviour be it left or right.
If it is anti social lefts paint it as the hippy flower power style, if it is right and anti social paint it as Nazism, easier to bend public opinion with positive reinforcement.
Anti social and destructive behaviour should all be painted with the same brush, normal law abiding citizens who usually make up the majority, shouldn't be influenced to believe bad behaviour is acceptable if the media decide it is a honourable cause.
It is the law abiding taxpayer, who has to foot the bill in the end.


----------



## IFocus (19 January 2022)

Yeah the Nazis were infiltrated by ANITFA .

The 1st thing the Nazis did was shoot trade unionists, Liberal party leant from that eh.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> That is true, they have been painted as right wing, to strike fear into the masses when describing any form anti social behaviour be it left or right.
> If it is anti social lefts paint it as the hippy flower power style, if it is right and anti social paint it as Nazism, easier to bend public opinion with positive reinforcement.
> Anti social and destructive behaviour should all be painted with the same brush, normal law abiding citizens who usually make up the majority, shouldn't be influenced to believe bad behaviour is acceptable if the media decide it is a honourable cause.
> It is the law abiding taxpayer, who has to foot the bill in the end.




I think you could justifiably paint China at the moment as a Right Wing autocracy.

Xi has institutionalised his power, demanded absolute loyalty to himself , and pronounced himself Premier for life.

But anyway, Left and Right blend together at the extremes and it's difficult to tell which is which.

However I suggest that Right Wing autocracies depend on the authority of one person, whether it be Lenin, Hitler , Xi or other despots, and once they depart unless another strong personality takes over, the authority is weakened.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I think you could justifiably paint China at the moment as a Right Wing autocracy.



China has a very nasty track record of purging itself of lefties. Your life expectancy as an overt lefty in China is very short.


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Yeah the Nazis were infiltrated by ANITFA .
> 
> The 1st thing the Nazis did was shoot trade unionists, Liberal party leant from that eh.



Communists generally kill off all teachers, doctors etc.
Trade union was one of the reasons for communism being torn down in Poland maybe East Germany?
I can't remember the specifics now beyond it being "solidarity". So opposites do play out.

It's actually authoritarians left/right vs liberal left/right.

I always enjoyed the layout of leftvright answers on here:









						What is the difference between authoritarian and libertarian/Left and Right?
					

Answer (1 of 10): Left and right have no meaning, or, more accurately, they have had so many meanings over time that it’s impossible to know what any given writer means when he employs the terms.  However, in the original left-right metaphor dating back to the French National Assembly in the late...



					www.quora.com


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2022)

I guess, as has been mentioned by several here many times,the above commentary is demonstrating that the left right paradigm is really not valid and not very helpful.

Maybe the spectrum is now along the lines of totalitarianism vs Liberty.... And what I find alarming is that we are going at full speed along the spectrum of totalitarianism in our country and across the West.

Although I am not a full-on libertarian, I really do think that we need to fight to drag our politics back towards that end.

ETA @moXJO Snap!


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2022)

There could also be an argument of consistency vs hypocrisy:


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2022)

Whether a group is painted as left or right these days, is completely up to the discretion of the media.
If a group of people ransack a city centre in the name of global warming, it is just frustrated people who are sick of no progress, if the same group of people did exactly the same stunt the following week, against mandatory vaccinations, they would be right wing loonies.
Both are just people using a cause to justify criminal bahaviour, that the general phblic has to pick up the tab for.


----------



## Investoradam (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> As opposed to the Nazis and other Right Wing dictatorships around the world.



You’ll find all but a few dictatorships are leftists!

The term nazi has no concept any more! As it’s used on any one who disagrees with the left!

there are 3 forms of leftists, evil ignorant and straight stupid! They have ruined comedy and become the comedy them self! The left have become a meme

priceless crap like this at a cost of 2.5 million euros come up with junk like this to ward off fake immigrants from raping females 🤡








						Finland's Oulu city council roasted online for feeble "no-no square" dance to combat rape
					

The video has been seen by millions.




					reclaimthenet.org


----------



## Investoradam (19 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> There could also be an argument of consistency vs hypocrisy:




The left always contradict them self


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> The term nazi has no concept any more! As it’s used on any one who disagrees with the left!




ain't that the truth


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> ain't that the truth




As is the word "commie" which means anyone who disagrees with the Right.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> As is the word "commie" which means anyone who disagrees with the Right.



Well it wouldn't be politics if the lefties and righties didn't take offence at everything each other said and resorted to name calling.


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> priceless crap like this at a cost of 2.5 million euros come up with junk like this to ward off fake immigrants from raping females 🤡
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How DARE those dirty Finns steal from our Australian artists. I hope they paid joshdub royalties.


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> As is the word "commie" which means anyone who disagrees with the Right.



That's exactly what a commie would say.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Well it wouldn't be politics if the lefties and righties didn't take offence at everything each other said and resorted to name calling.




Indeed, and you can tell the extremists because they do exactly that.


----------



## wayneL (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Well it wouldn't be politics if the lefties and righties took offence at everything each other said and resorted to name calling.



There is even a special place in hell for centrists, according to both the left and the right (which iI now no longer know what the **** means)

Kind of ends up that you get called both a commie and a fascist


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> There is even a special place in hell for centrists, according to both the left and the right (which iI now no longer know what the **** means)
> 
> Kind of ends up that you get called both a commie and a fascist




Everyone hates a fence sitter hey...just go with the populist opinion of the moment


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

There's no extremists here. Well except that one guy that went to NZ and..... well he wasn't a regular anyway.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> There is even a special place in hell for centrists, according to both the left and the right (which iI now no longer know what the **** means)
> 
> Kind of ends up that you get called both a commie and a fascist




Well that's the problem when dealing with ideologists of both sides, they just don't accept that no ideology is right all the time, policies have to be made on evidence and conditions existing at the time. That's why we now have one of the biggest debts of all time , because a Conservative Party went Leftist !


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> What's the title of this thread again?



What's that got to do with the price of fish ?


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> What's that got to do with the price of fish ?



Nothing. 

I messed up my quotes as I was in the middle of responding to something else.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That's why we now have one of the biggest debts of all time , because a Conservative Party went Leftist !



Really...you think if Labor was in power throughout this pandemic that we would not have one of the biggest debts of all time? In any event, do you honestly think whatever government was in power that they should have said to hell with everything we just want to come out of this with no increase in debt? So what, we are in debt is that really such a bad thing...I mean is it really that bad?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Really...you think if Labor was in power throughout this pandemic that we would not have one of the biggest debts of all time? In any event, do you honestly think whatever government was in power that they should have said to hell with everything we just want to come out of this with no increase in debt? So what, we are in debt is that really such a bad thing...I mean is it really that bad?



Well, you might like to ask those in the Liberal Party who drove 'debt buses' around the country the last time the 'Lefties' were in power.

I don't disagree with what they did, but neither do I disagree with investments in infrastructure like the nbn which was  panned by the Libs onthe grounds that it increased debt.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Well, you might like to ask those in the Liberal Party who drove 'debt buses' around the country the last time the 'Lefties' were in power.
> 
> I don't disagree with what they did, but neither do I disagree with investments in infrastructure like the nbn which was  panned by the Libs onthe grounds that it increased debt.




I know and that is very funny. But on a serious note, I have no doubt that Labor would have also gone on a massive spending spree and we would be in a similar debt situation.  I'm not here to say the LNP is better than the ALP. I just think your prior comment about the "conservatives" and our massive debt is disingenuous given the major problems we've had over the past few years.  Anyway, I'm not here to point score as I couldn't give a rats arse about either the LNP or the ALP as they are all sad sacks of ****.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> I know and that is very funny. But on a serious note, I have no doubt that Labor would have also gone on a massive spending spree and we would be in a similar debt situation.  I'm not here to say the LNP is better than the ALP. I just think your prior comment about the "conservatives" and our massive debt is disingenuous given the major problems we've had over the past few years.  Anyway, I'm not here to point score as I couldn't give a rats arse about either the LNP or the ALP as they are all sad sacks of ****.



My comment was tongue in cheek as I said I didn't disagree with what they did. But anyway, the debt is there and will h ave to be paid off somehow,  we will see what differences there are between the Parties as to how they are going to do that.


----------



## Humid (19 January 2022)

The economy was a wreck before the pandemic,doubled debt no wages growth for years and zero policy but hey walk around with your head up your arses


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The economy was a wreck before the pandemic,doubled debt no wages growth for years and zero policy but hey walk around with your head up your arses




Wages growth--not so sure the facts look good for either of the major parties.

The Howard government certainly presided over some serious wage growth but poor old Kevin Dudd and his band of sycophants was just incapable of keeping the momentum going and ushered in the era of wage decline. Good old ScoMo was happy to keep Dudd's legacy of wage decline going and as achieved an all time record of the lowest wage growth.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> but poor old Kevin Dudd and his band of sycophants was just incapable of keeping the momentum going and ushered in the era of wage decline.




Have you heard of the Global Financial Crisis ?


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Have you heard of the Global Financial Crisis ?



Yup, that's that thing Wayne Swan keeps trotting out as the excuse for everything

I'm not sure if you're being tongue in cheek again--but you can't throw rocks at the LNP for bringing us massive debt then go trotting out the GFC as an excuse for Kevin Dudd and his band of fools. Facts are the facts and you can make all the excuses you like, but the ALP track record on wage growth is?


----------



## PZ99 (19 January 2022)

You can blame the Workchoices policy for the wage growth decline because despite what so many people think, the majority of Workchoices is still there.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Yup, that's that thing Wayne Swan keeps trotting out as the excuse for everything
> 
> I'm not sure if you're being tongue in cheek again--but you can't throw rocks at the LNP for bringing us massive debt then go trotting out the GFC as an excuse for Kevin Dudd and his band of fools. Facts are the facts and you can make all the excuses you like, but the ALP track record on wage growth is?



Yes, the GFC is a fact, and you can't just wish it away. 

It had an effect on the global economy like it or not.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, the GFC is a fact, and you can't just wish it away.
> 
> It had an effect on the global economy like it or not.



Same logic applies to Covid and the impact it has had on the global economy, but somehow I suspect you will not give the ScoMo circus the same leave pass you'll give Kevin Dudd?


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> I know and that is very funny. But on a serious note, I have no doubt that Labor would have also gone on a massive spending spree and we would be in a similar debt situation.  I'm not here to say the LNP is better than the ALP. I just think your prior comment about the "conservatives" and our massive debt is disingenuous given the major problems we've had over the past few years.  Anyway, I'm not here to point score as I couldn't give a rats arse about either the LNP or the ALP as they are all sad sacks of ****.



I have to ask:- if you don't give a rats, why are you advocating tit for tat? It's not like you care if one or both are dissed.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

Tisme said:


> I have to ask:- if you don't give a rats, why are you advocating tit for tat? It's not like you care if one or both are dissed.



I’m not advocating tit for tat (how so) and I couldn’t give a rats toss bag about one party or the other being ridiculed. However, the hypocrisy and irony from those claiming the ALP or the LNP is somehow better than the other is infuriating to say the least. I’m merely highlighting the fact both the major parties are useless and lost the plot long ago. You know, it is just possible that because you point out the failings of one party that you are not a supporter of the other party.


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> I’m not advocating tit for tat (how so) and I couldn’t give a rats toss bag about one party or the other being ridiculed. However, the hypocrisy and irony from those claiming the ALP or the LNP is somehow better than the other is infuriating to say the least. I’m merely highlighting the fact both the major parties are useless and lost the plot long ago.



My apologies then. You came across as very defensive of the LNP that's all.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

Tisme said:


> My apologies then. You came across as very defensive of the LNP that's all.



I don’t mean this personally, but your assumption is exactly what is wrong with a large part of the current political discourse. Slag off at one party and you’re automatically assumed to be a raving mad supporter of the other party. This is why everything in politics these days is so polarised and a proper debate cannot be had


----------



## Tisme (19 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> I don’t mean this personally, but your assumption is exactly what is wrong with a large part of the current political discourse. Slag off at one party and you’re automatically assumed to be a raving mad supporter of the other party. This is why everything in politics these days is so polarised and a proper debate cannot be had



Polarised by calling people "disingenuous" perhaps?


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2022)

What I have found is, it doesn't matter which party is in, for all those workers cheering them on there will be just as many workers complaining about them.
Those that vote Labour, will boo the Coalition and those that vote for the Coalition will boo Labor and neither group will give credit to the other.
Fortunately in Australia, the majority appear to be swinging voters and take a more pragmatic view, as the last election showed.


----------



## MovingAverage (19 January 2022)

Tisme said:


> Polarised by calling people "disingenuous" perhaps?



No—because I think it was a disingenuous statement. How is that polarising? I said the comment and not the person


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Have you heard of the Global Financial Crisis ?



The gfc happened during a china, mining and construction boom. It barely touched Australia beyond sentiment. Wayne Swan rode a bs ride on that one.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> No—because I think it was a disingenuous statement. How is that polarising? I said the comment and not the person




Apparently you didn't see that more than once I said I didn't disagree with what the LNP did regarding payment during covid, apart from the fact that they gave away billions to companies that didn't need it.

As for polarisation, the pollies make it so by continually throwing mud at the other side because they are fighting for their jobs, but we are not and can have a more nuanced debate (hopefully).


----------



## SirRumpole (20 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> The gfc happened during a china, mining and construction boom. It barely touched Australia beyond sentiment. Wayne Swan rode a bs ride on that one.




That's like the Y2K bug debate. "Nothing happened because precautions were taken" or " the whole thing was a fraud".

Take your pick.


----------



## Tisme (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That's like the Y2K bug debate. "Nothing happened because precautions were taken" or " the whole thing was a fraud".
> 
> Take your pick.



but things did happen to the laggards who then had suck up their own stupidity and yield to computer science


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Apparently you didn't see that more than once I said I didn't disagree with what the LNP did regarding payment during covid, apart from the fact that they gave away billions to companies that didn't need it.
> 
> As for polarisation, the pollies make it so by continually throwing mud at the other side because they are fighting for their jobs, but we are not and can have a more nuanced debate (hopefully).



In reality that isn't a problem, no one knew which companies were going to need it and which wouldn't, also there wouldn't have been any systems in place to validate a companies claim as no one knows what a company is going to make until the books are done.

What galls me, is the fact that now that the dust has settled the ATO does know which companies didn't qualify, yet they haven't chased the companies that didn't need the money, however they are ruthless and dogged when chasing an individual taxpayer who owes them money.
That in my mind is outrageous and unforgivable.


----------



## Humid (20 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Same logic applies to Covid and the impact it has had on the global economy, but somehow I suspect you will not give the ScoMo circus the same leave pass you'll give Kevin Dudd?



Try reading post 229 again now you are refreshed from slumber


----------



## MovingAverage (20 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Try reading post 229 again now you are refreshed from slumber




What's your point?


----------



## Humid (20 January 2022)

Forrests and trees


----------



## MovingAverage (20 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Forrests and trees



You'll need to be a little more specific and refrain from the euphemisms--I'm a stubby short of a six pack.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That's like the Y2K bug debate. "Nothing happened because precautions were taken" or " the whole thing was a fraud".
> 
> Take your pick.



It was confidence in the system . That was it. The major contagion was US and Europe. We were tied to China booming.  Half of you probably didn't even notice the Asian financial crisis. But in terms of effect at the time that probably had greater affect on trade. 

Gfc we were basking in China money. To discount that they were resource hungry at the time is typical of Labor dullards.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> You'll need to be a little more specific and refrain from the euphemisms--I'm a stubby short of a six pack.



Don't worry about him. It's probably code for his morning bong session.


----------



## Investoradam (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Have you heard of the Global Financial Crisis ?



Old Karen Rudd had China and a construction boom to make his handling and figures look better that was set up from the previous grubament to make his efforts seem some what more impressive than what they really were!

the wages decline was that fault if Karen Dudd as well! If you remember the fair work act that Gillard drafted and along with Karen signed off on it including the unions as well!
Go the Australian workers party

the NLP lost there way years ago and aren’t much chop! But the ALP are straight out traitors still pretending to be for the Australian workers! And appeal the the more simple side of society


----------



## SirRumpole (20 January 2022)

Karens ?









						What exactly is a 'Karen' and where did the meme come from?
					

To many the Karen meme - and its male equivalent Ken - sums up a specific type of white privilege.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Humid (20 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Old Karen Rudd had China and a construction boom to make his handling and figures look better that was set up from the previous grubament to make his efforts seem some what more impressive than what they really were!
> 
> the wages decline was that fault if Karen Dudd as well! If you remember the fair work act that Gillard drafted and along with Karen signed off on it including the unions as well!
> Go the Australian workers party
> ...



Put down the glass bbq adsy


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Karens ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I strongly object in that "Karen” may be misgendering the Keith's (even if previously known as Karen)


----------



## Investoradam (20 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Put down the glass bbq adsy



Gotta love you LWNJs. Can never face the reality, just cry LNP


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Gotta love you LWNJs. Can never face the reality, just cry LNP





Investoradam said:


> Gotta love you LWNJs. Can never face the reality, just cry LNP



The reality is the best you could do was go back to 2013 to justify the last 8 years poor wages growth
Open the curtains mate its 2022


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> the NLP lost there way years ago and aren’t much chop! But the ALP are straight out traitors still pretending to be for the Australian workers! And appeal the the more simple side of society




The current LNP are just an assembly of apparatchiks and I shake my head at the current ALP bozos--more concerned about chasing the inner city chardonnay sipping green vote seeking to clear their conscience and pathetically in search of some relevance.


----------



## Investoradam (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The reality is the best you could do was go back to 2013 to justify the last 8 years poor wages growth
> Open the curtains mate its 2022



Called globalisation that Labor signed Australia up to, then the casual Labor allowing companies to use labour hire to screw wages down


----------



## Tisme (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Karens ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karens and Darrens. Ken got relegated.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Called globalisation that Labor signed Australia up to, then the casual Labor allowing companies to use labour hire to screw wages down



So how many more years of Liberal guvnuts do we have to wait before Labor get off the hook for the years of wages stagnation


----------



## Investoradam (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> So how many more years of Liberal guvnuts do we have to wait before Labor get off the hook for the years of wages stagnation



understanding policy and politics like a true LWNJ
 clearly dont under stand glabalisation! and the ponzi scheme that Garbage Gough and Bobby Whorke signed Australia up to


----------



## Tisme (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> So how many more years of Liberal guvnuts do we have to wait before Labor get off the hook for the years of wages stagnation



The Labor party have caused a migration of their original base to the LNP, because they hooked into a bridge too far social conscience politics that would be familial to those raised on Catholic Guilt.

Of course both parties now being stacked with Catholics would subliminally alienate all those traditionally agnostic Oztrayans too and thus creating the disillusioned electorate.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

Tisme said:


> The Labor party have caused a migration of their original base to the LNP, because they hooked into a bridge too far social conscience politics that would be familial to those raised on Catholic Guilt.
> 
> Of course both parties now being stacked with Catholics would subliminally alienate all those traditionally agnostic Oztrayans too and thus creating the disillusioned electorate.



And look what they got


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> understanding policy and politics like a true LWNJ
> clearly dont under stand glabalisation! and the ponzi scheme that Garbage Gough and Bobby Whorke signed Australia up to



Can you run me through it......start at garbage


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Can you run me through it......start at garbage



It starts and ends there, bro.

The Australia Act


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

If Labor win the next election are you right wing nutjobs on here going to storm parliament.
Wayno can be the sharman dude with horns


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> If Labor win the next election are you right wing nutjobs on here going to storm parliament.
> Wayno can be the sharman dude with horns



Nup.

a/ I'm not right wing, I'm a centrist.

b/ I've never been to a protest in my life.

c/  I'm not into shamanism and in any case, I think fancy dress is should be reserved for parties.

d/ I think your post is pretty childish.

Banter is great bro, but at certain level you just look farken stupid.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Nup.
> 
> a/ I'm not right wing, I'm a centrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

How cringe worthy is this--Albo reckons it's his time and that Australia needs a change of government. Who would have thunk the leader of the opposition reckons Australia needs a change of government 

Oh the stench of political rhetoric is nauseating  I hate elections

https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...anese-says-it-s-his-time-20220120-p59psl.html


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> How cringe worthy is this--Albo reckons it's his time and that Australia needs a change of government. Who would have thunk the leader of the opposition reckons Australia needs a change of government
> 
> Oh the stench of political rhetoric is nauseating  I hate elections
> 
> https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...anese-says-it-s-his-time-20220120-p59psl.html



We do need a change of government. but in no way do we need to change to the Labor Party.

That is in no way, shape, or form ,a change of government.


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> We do need a change of government. but in no way do we need to change to the Labor Party.
> 
> That is in no way, shape, or form ,a change of government.



I hear ya on that


----------



## IFocus (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Called globalisation that Labor signed Australia up to, then the casual Labor allowing companies to use labour hire to screw wages down





Rubbish


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> We do need a change of government. but in no way do we need to change to the Labor Party.
> 
> That is in no way, shape, or form ,a change of government.



About the same age group and full of $hit.....have you thought about running


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Nup.
> 
> a/ I'm not right wing, I'm a centrist.
> 
> ...



If you ain't with 'em then you're against 'em. Bloody hardline ideologues...their way or the highway


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Nup.
> 
> a/ I'm not right wing, I'm a centrist.
> 
> ...



Well this stupid bloke is off for a pint of Pirate Life .....I know I wont be seeing you there novax waynovich


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Well this stupid bloke is off for a pint of Pirate Life .....I know I wont be seeing you there novax waynovich



Once upon a time those of the lefty persuasion favoured VB, Melb Bitter or Tooheys New. How times have changed when they're drinking Pirate Life--choice of the inner city hipster striving for individuality.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Well this stupid bloke is off for a pint of Pirate Life .....I know I wont be seeing you there novax waynovich



I've got till the 31st, brownshirt, so who knows?

If you see someone there, about 5'7", with a bunch of awesome looking ladies crowding around, it's probably me, bro.

Say g'day mate, I won't tell them about your small ****.


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Once upon a time those of the lefty persuasion favoured VB, Melb Bitter or Tooheys New. How times have changed when they're drinking Pirate Life--choice of the inner city hipster striving for individuality.



The brother has been brewing traditionally for 25years
Grows his own hops and mills grain from small farms 
Got the taste from him


----------



## MovingAverage (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The brother has been brewing traditionally for 25years
> Grows his own hops and mills grain from small farms
> Got the taste from him



own hops...impressive


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I've got till the 31st, brownshirt, so who knows?
> 
> If you see someone there, about 5'7", with a bunch of awesome looking ladies crowding around, it's probably me, bro.
> 
> Say g'day mate, I won't tell them about your small ****.



Are you wearing heels...


----------



## Humid (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I've got till the 31st, brownshirt, so who knows?
> 
> If you see someone there, about 5'7", with a bunch of awesome looking ladies crowding around, it's probably me, bro.
> 
> Say g'day mate, I won't tell them about your small ****.



You wont get in any pub round here with no cert horsebox


----------



## Macquack (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Well this stupid bloke is off for a pint of Pirate Life .....I know I wont be seeing you there novax waynovich



If he continues his claim that the 95%+ who are vaccinated are "bedwetters", you may never see him at the pub. Punters will be queued up and not for a beer.


----------



## MovingAverage (22 January 2022)

Pretty pathetic attempt to seem relatable…not sure who I hate more—politicians or their knob head PR media advisors. https://www.theage.com.au/national/...hgpF1apssFSd5KRxOWZoZ-0s#Echobox=1642800485-1


----------



## moXJO (22 January 2022)

Humid said:


> You wont get in any pub round here with no cert.



Are you drinking at a kmart?
What kind of pub needs a bloody cert. I thought you guys were "free as a bird" over there.


----------



## Humid (22 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Are you drinking at a kmart?
> What kind of pub needs a bloody cert. I thought you guys were "free as a bird" over there.



Just not the anti vaxers like wayno


----------



## Investoradam (22 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Rubbish
> 
> 
> View attachment 136272
> ...











						Who is to blame for Australia's stalled wages?
					

Special report: The Howard government is often identified as the culprit, but Labor and the union movement also made mistakes




					www.theguardian.com
				







__





						Loading...
					





					www.adelaide.edu.au
				







__





						Loading...
					





					www.rba.gov.au
				











						Infographic: Australian Wages Become Ever More Stagnant
					

This chart shows the wage increases in Australia since 1984 by quarter increases were approved and by the quarters they were active in.




					www.statista.com
				




any halfwitt with some idea of the going on in the world knows about the wage stagnatiom. casualised work force and labour hire and recruitment companies exploiting the system screwing wages down further.

drafted and signed off by j gillard and shorten along with the communist unions


----------



## SirRumpole (22 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> any halfwitt with some idea of the going on in the world knows about the wage stagnatiom. casualised work force and labour hire and recruitment companies exploiting the system screwing wages down further.
> 
> *drafted and signed off by j gillard and shorten along with the communist unions*




Yes, what we need are some decent unions who will go on strike for better wages and conditions, like the good old days.


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Just not the anti vaxers like wayno



Irhe Papiere bitte... Schafe.


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Who is to blame for Australia's stalled wages?
> 
> 
> Special report: The Howard government is often identified as the culprit, but Labor and the union movement also made mistakes
> ...



And penalty rates?


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Who is to blame for Australia's stalled wages?
> 
> 
> Special report: The Howard government is often identified as the culprit, but Labor and the union movement also made mistakes
> ...



Spelling halfwit wrong is pretty funny


----------



## MovingAverage (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Who is to blame for Australia's stalled wages?
> 
> 
> Special report: The Howard government is often identified as the culprit, but Labor and the union movement also made mistakes
> ...



Facts can really hurt at times


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

In 2019 Australia’s economy recorded its slowest annual growth in more than a decade.
But hey lets blame something 30 years ago....covid seems to remove memory as well as smell


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In 2019 Australia’s economy recorded its slowest annual growth in more than a decade.
> But hey lets blame something 30 years ago....covid seems to remove memory as well as smell



That's how badly Labor stuffs up. It takes a generation or two to forget how bad they were.


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> That's how badly Labor stuffs up. It takes a generation or two to forget how bad they were.



How many generations for this lot then


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> How many generations for this lot then



That depends how bad Labor is when they get in.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

US seems to be following Australia.
I never thought Trump would get in again. Biden has messed it so so hard that Trump has a pretty good chance.

You have to really stuff it up to get to that point in one year.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

Advice for Labor is stay center and drop the woke act.


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

My advice for Liberals is stay centre and drop the bloke act...


----------



## MovingAverage (23 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, what we need are some decent unions who will go on strike for better wages and conditions, like the good old days.



Bring back the BLF 😂


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Free Norm


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

The old days when we would rock up to work at the BP refinery and if there was boats in the carpark you knew it was on


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> Facts can really hurt at times



Remember facts are racist to the left!


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> US seems to be following Australia.
> I never thought Trump would get in again. Biden has messed it so so hard that Trump has a pretty good chance.
> 
> You have to really stuff it up to get to that point in one year.



If you think Biden is running the states you’ve got as many issues has he him self has!


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Spelling halfwit wrong is pretty funny



Like usual never address the post just some attempt at a quirky joke! Lol


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> And penalty rates?



Well most of those have disappeared years ago in large businesses eg like mining etc
How does small business afford to keep paying those?
All the other added costs, insurances, utilities vastly over priced power bills thx to pathetic renewables etc

all to employe some self entitled little **** who are next to impossible to sack?

funny how the fair work act supports big business not small business


----------



## MovingAverage (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Remember facts are racist to the left!



I thought it was just everything that offended them not just facts 😂


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Well most of those have disappeared years ago in large businesses eg like mining etc
> How does small business afford to keep paying those?
> All the other added costs, insurances, utilities vastly over priced power bills thx to pathetic renewables etc
> 
> ...



Did you own a cafe?


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Well most of those have disappeared years ago in large businesses eg like mining etc
> How does small business afford to keep paying those?
> All the other added costs, insurances, utilities vastly over priced power bills thx to pathetic renewables etc
> 
> ...



When you start a business you have a plan and factor in costs
I ran a business years back and it was people not paying their bills ....cashflow that killed it not penaltys


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Well most of those have disappeared years ago in large businesses eg like mining etc
> How does small business afford to keep paying those?
> All the other added costs, insurances, utilities vastly over priced power bills thx to pathetic renewables etc
> 
> ...



Fair Work is stacked with liberal stooges the latest being Mirabella


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Fair Work is stacked with liberal stooges the latest being Mirabella





The new FWC deputy director is Theresa Moltoni, former chief of mining and construction labour-hire company WorkPac

Labour hire lol


----------



## IFocus (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Who is to blame for Australia's stalled wages?
> 
> 
> Special report: The Howard government is often identified as the culprit, but Labor and the union movement also made mistakes
> ...





That's a good article you should read it.

In the last 26 years Labor were in power for 6 years, of that 6 1/2 of that was in minority government.

Its all Labors fault?

Given the lazy Liberals were / are running the economy up and wages down by skilled migration all the time ripping off the lowest paid and most vulnerable while reducing workers rights not to mention throwing $40bil to profitable companies  leaving tax payers or tax punters on the hook for more than a lazy $trill you are blaming Labor... right.


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Well most of those have disappear as well!
> Flat rates





IFocus said:


> That's a good article you should read it.
> 
> In the last 26 years Labor were in power for 6 years, of that 6 1/2 of that was in minority government.
> 
> ...



Note the fair work act that was written by Gillard with shorten and signed off by the unions

the lnp were never the workers party


----------



## Investoradam (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Fair Work is stacked with liberal stooges the latest being Mirabella



Who wrote it and signed off on it whilst still pretending to support Australian workers and one of the Australian people?


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> That's a good article you should read it.
> 
> In the last 26 years Labor were in power for 6 years, of that 6 1/2 of that was in minority government..



They were only in for six years and in that time they managed to increase the pension age from 65 to 67, pretty amazing effort. 🤣

But I do think it is time for another term of Labor, the current government wont be able to get anything done, they really do need a term on the bench IMO.
Let the media get into someone else for a change, it isn't good to have one party in Government for extended periods IMO, they get stale, complacent and run out of ideas.


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> They were only in for six years and in that time they managed to increase the pension age from 65 to 67, pretty amazing effort. 🤣
> 
> But I do think it is time for another term of Labor, the current government wont be able to get anything done, they really do need a term on the bench IMO.
> Let the media get into someone else for a change, it isn't good to have one party in Government for extended periods IMO, they get stale, complacent and run out of ideas.



Can you run me through what they have done


----------



## MovingAverage (23 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> But I do think it is time for another term of Labor, the current government wont be able to get anything done, they really do need a term on the bench IMO.



I absolutely agree the current wake of LNP buzzards needs some time on the bench, but please be careful what you wish for. Albo and the fools around him are bozos so think it could be a case of out of the fry pan and into the fire. Either way we’re in trouble


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

MovingAverage said:


> I absolutely agree the current wake of LNP buzzards needs some time on the bench, but please be careful what you wish for. Albo and the fools around him are bozos so think it could be a case of out of the fry pan and into the fire. Either way we’re in trouble



In what way
Debt
Corruption
Waste


----------



## MovingAverage (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In what way
> Debt
> Corruption
> Waste



Yes, that is exactly my point about Albo being voted in


----------



## Humid (23 January 2022)

ICAC not high on the list for the Libs by the look of ....why would that be?


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> In what way
> Debt
> Corruption
> Waste



They passed everything Liberals laid out


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Can you run me through what they have done



Knocked silly Billy's ar$e off last election was a pretty good start, that will go down in history, Labor losing the unlosable election to the man from marketing.

Maybeyou can tell us what labor are going to offer? Move the pension age to 70?
But that will be fine, at least the ex brickie will get his weekend penalty rates, when he works as a barrista because his body is nackered and he is too young for a pension.lol


----------



## IFocus (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> They passed everything Liberals laid out





Certainly didn't, as far I know they passed any thing the Liberals put up at the election = 0


----------



## IFocus (23 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Maybeyou can tell us what labor are going to offer? Move the pension age to 70?





The irony of Liberal voters complain about trying to manage a debt how would you pay for it.... RRT like the oil and gas?


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> The irony of Liberal voters complain about trying to manage a debt how would you pay for it.... RRT like the oil and gas?



I havent said anything, but you rusted on Labor hacks have selective memories.
How any party pay for the debt, will not be either your or my choice.
The one thing from my experience is, there is a better chance of the workers paying for it under Labor than the Libs, because the unions will back them, as they did with the wages accord.

Which was the last time the workers had to pull Australia out of the $hit.
Ive already done my bit, Im retired, probably the same as you.

Had the 4 kids, been a wage slave for over 40 years, 82 recession, 87 crash, 90 tech wreck, 2000Asia crash, GFC, covid, both knees replaced one hip, only 6 months to go till Im 66.5 yrs old then I qualify for a pension, time to pass the batton. Lol


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Certainly didn't, as far I know they passed any thing the Liberals put up at the election = 0



They helped pass all the invasion of privacy stuff along with double tagging civil rights.
They are just as sht as the libs


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> They helped pass all the invasion of privacy stuff along with double tagging civil rights.
> They are just as sht as the libs



Yep.

We should all at least consider parties outside the lib/nat/lab/green axis of egregiousness, therefore.


----------



## PZ99 (24 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, what we need are some decent unions who will go on strike for better wages and conditions, like the good old days.



That's my earlier point mate.... the current laws prevent the good old days.
It's also worth remembering the current Govt tried to remove the BOOT test... something the opposition blocked. That alone is worth my vote.

So much for the LNP and Labor being the same


----------



## moXJO (24 January 2022)

PZ99 said:


> That's my earlier point mate.... the current laws prevent the good old days.
> It's also worth remembering the current Govt tried to remove the BOOT test... something the opposition blocked. That alone is worth my vote.
> 
> So much for the LNP and Labor being the same



Umm  what did you say?

_*While the Labor Party had previously opposed the removal of the BOOT prior to the coronavirus pandemic, Labor leader Anthony Albanese was noncommittal on Friday.

“I’m awaiting the discussions which take place. What I do say is out of any process, workers shouldn’t be left worse off. It’s that simple,’’ he said.

“We need to have a bargaining framework whereby we can have win-win, because productivity is going backwards for employers, and wages aren’t keeping up with the cost of living for employees.
*_
*“The system quite clearly isn’t working at the moment.”*


----------



## moXJO (24 January 2022)

The unions wanted it changed at the time as well as its a bit of a mess. 
The difference being libs would scrap penalty rates if given the chance.


----------



## PZ99 (24 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Umm  what did you say?



What I said was exactly what happened - Labor blocked it in the senate.

I'm not interested in what Albo said before the event - I only care about the outcome.

When it comes the IR laws the current govt and opposition are poles apart.

And thanks for highlighting another difference re: the penalty rates


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Knocked silly Billy's ar$e off last election was a pretty good start, that will go down in history, Labor losing the unlosable election to the man from marketing.
> 
> Maybeyou can tell us what labor are going to offer? Move the pension age to 70?
> But that will be fine, at least the ex brickie will get his weekend penalty rates, when he works as a barrista because his body is nackered and he is too young for a pension.lol



Its pretty bad when thats the best you can come up with


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I havent said anything, but you rusted on Labor hacks have selective memories.
> How any party pay for the debt, will not be either your or my choice.
> The one thing from my experience is, there is a better chance of the workers paying for it under Labor than the Libs, because the unions will back them, as they did with the wages accord.
> 
> ...



Dont go to waynos place ....they shoot things in your condition


----------



## sptrawler (24 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Its pretty bad when thats the best you can come up with



It is pretty hard to write an essay on a team that have sat on the reserve bench this long, as for their policies, the last election showed the general consensus.
This time they are doing the right thing, saying nothing, let it be a surprise, we will all be able to judge whether they are good or bad this time next year. Hopefully they are good, time will tell.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It is pretty hard to write an essay on a team that have sat on the reserve bench this long, as for their policies, the last election showed the general consensus.
> This time they are doing the right thing, saying nothing, let it be a surprise, we will all be able to judge whether they are good or bad this time next year. Hopefully they are good, time will tell.




Shorten's mistake was to concentrate too much on the downtrodden and disaffected (even though he had some good policies in that area),  while Albo seems more mainstream,  pushing job creation and improved manufacturing capacity and it seems to be working according to the polls (although we know what happened last time with the polls  ).





__





						Opinion polling for the 2022 Australian federal election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Dont go to waynos place ....they shoot things in your condition



Geez, not only do a live rent-free in your head, it appears I've got a horse property, stables, and being there long enough to shoot the elderly nags.

Kewel, bro!


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Geez, not only do a live rent-free in your head, it appears I've got a horse property, stables, and being there long enough to shoot the elderly nags.
> 
> Kewel, bro!



But you dont take up much space manchild


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

.....


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

The evidence indicates otherwise.

Which other ASF member do you mention spontaneously at every opportunity?

And by the way, you are projecting, bro.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Geez, not only do a live rent-free in your head, it appears I've got a horse property, stables, and being there long enough to shoot the elderly nags.
> 
> Kewel, bro!




And missed out mentioning your water skiing business.


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> And missed out mentioning your water skiing business.




That's amazing! Wow!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2022)

I believe that there is no such thing as a person affected by the lunatic right nor the lunatic left unless that person is unprepared. 

The citizen is powerful at a small level and controls his or her own fate. 

Yes Vikings or Huns can temporarily control one's fate, but all the individual can do is be prepared and exert one's anarchistic ( in the original meaning of the word ) sentiments and nature to protect one against the vagaries of Systems and Big Brother. 

I myself have a safe wherein lie 4 things

Mao's Little Red Book
A bust of Sir Robert Menzies
An Australian Flag
A Eureka Flag         
Whatever mob get in power will find a seemingly silent but diligent supporter when they call for a reckoning by my removing at least one but not more than two of the objects from the safe for display. 

Gumnuts are in to survival not ideology.

gg


----------



## Humid (24 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> The evidence indicates otherwise.
> 
> Which other ASF member do you mention spontaneously at every opportunity?
> 
> And by the way, you are projecting, bro.



The ones that flog on in latin and german


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The ones that flog on in latin and german



Ne memorem Germanorum

gg


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Humid said:


> The ones that flog on in latin and german



So?


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ne memorem Germanorum
> 
> gg



Ne memorem belli


----------



## IFocus (24 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It is pretty hard to write an essay on a team that have sat on the reserve bench this long, as for their policies, the last election showed the general consensus.
> This time they are doing the right thing, saying nothing, let it be a surprise, we will all be able to judge whether they are good or bad this time next year. Hopefully they are good, time will tell.





Like there will be no cuts to education, health......


----------



## sptrawler (24 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> Like there will be no cuts to education, health......



Who knows, as I said, we will have to wait and see what Labor do after the election.


----------



## moXJO (24 January 2022)

PZ99 said:


> What I said was exactly what happened - Labor blocked it in the senate.
> 
> I'm not interested in what Albo said before the event - I only care about the outcome.
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to argue. Libs are indeed sht on this front. 

IR laws need changing at the moment as it's a bloody mess. I don't trust either side to get it right.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'm not even going to argue. Libs are indeed sht on this front.



From my experience, at least when the Libs are in the union keeps them honest and they can't slide $hit through.
Unlike what happens when their mates are in, when their mates are in, the workers have to put a lock on the knife draw.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> From my experience, at least when the Libs are in the union keeps them honest and they can't slide $hit through.
> Unlike what happens when their mates are in, when their mates are in, the workers have to put a lock on the knife draw.




Knives are not unknown in the Liberal Party either.

Howard-Peacock, Peacock-Howard, Howard-Peacock, Turnbull-Abbot, Dutton-Turnbull... [Dutton-Morrison perhaps] ?


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Knives are not unknown in the Liberal Party either.
> 
> Howard-Peacock, Peacock-Howard, Howard-Peacock, Turnbull-Abbot, Dutton-Turnbull... [Dutton-Morrison perhaps] ?



Absolutely, but I wasn't referring to the politicians, more the people that the workers pay to represent them.
I don't trust any politician, but as I said when the Libs are in at least you know who the enemy is and those representing you aren't in bed with them, which I saw on many, many occasions.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> From my experience, at least when the Libs are in the union keeps them honest and they can't slide $hit through.
> Unlike what happens when their mates are in, when their mates are in, the workers have to put a lock on the knife draw.



Honest and Libs in the same sentence lolz
Why no ICAC?


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Honest and Libs in the same sentence lolz
> Why no ICAC



I'm old enough to remember one of my Labor Premiers and his minister for energy going to jail, so don't hold Labor up as your shinning light of morality. 😂  😂  😂

As I've said on numerous occasions, neither are palatable that is why I hold no obligation or loyalty to either, you can rubber stamp Labor at every election if you like, but by the time your my age you will become more cynical and aware.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I'm old enough to remember one of my Labor Premiers and his minister for energy going to jail, so don't hold Labor up as your shinning light of morality. 😂  😂  😂
> 
> As I've said on numerous occasions, neither are palatable that is why I hold no obligation or loyalty to either, you can rubber stamp Labor at every election if you like, but by the time your my age you will become more cynical and aware.



So why do you think Labor has said it will introduce a Federal ICAC and smirko calls NSW ICAC a kangaroo court


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I'm old enough to remember one of my Labor Premiers and his minister for energy going to jail, so don't hold Labor up as your shinning light of morality. 😂  😂  😂
> 
> As I've said on numerous occasions, neither are palatable that is why I hold no obligation or loyalty to either, you can rubber stamp Labor at every election if you like, but by the time your my age you will become more cynical and aware.



Ah yes, I knew many of the players back in the day, even met BB a couple of times. 

All criminal to the core.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

Nice deflection all the way back to '94


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Nice deflection all the way back to '94



Nothing changes, only the players, you eventually work that out.
Thats why I vote for whoever I think will look after the middle class, they are the ones who pay for everything.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

And the ICAC?


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> And the ICAC?



If it is truly independent and unpoliticised, bring it on.

However as everything is politicized these days I doubt that it will be unpoliticsized.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> So why do you think Labor has said it will introduce a Federal ICAC and smirko calls NSW ICAC a kangaroo court



Why do I think Labor has said it will introduce a Federal ICAC, because they think it will win votes, why the hell else? Didn't they have a guy called Craig Thomson in all sorts of trouble a while back? I mean FFS, do you really believe either party are as pure as driven snow, grow up.

Wait and see how Labor go with introducing ICAC, or any other mob that can keep an eye on them, did they introduce one last time they were in? Try and get it in your head they are all the same, they just wear a different badge, both parties are full of lawyers and ex journo's or councillors, they know about as much about hard graft as you do about punctuation. 😂
I vote for who I think is going to do the least damage to the middle class, you know the ones who pay their tax before they get their pay packet and pay their fines.
Unlike those who do community service to pay $hit, or others that have a company that pay their tax and fines for them.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> And the ICAC?



Would this bloke have voted for it? Is this who you are holding up as a beacon of virtue because he was a labor MP, in your eyes he should qualify. FFS you need a reality check, or get off whatever you are taking, he is no better than the crap in the Libs.








						'Prime facilitator': Former MP Craig Thomson charged over alleged multi-million-dollar visa fraud
					

Former federal Labor MP Craig Thomson is refused bail after being charged with 30 fraud-related offences over his alleged involvement in a multi-million-dollar migration scheme.




					www.abc.net.au
				



Former federal Labor MP Craig Thomson has been charged over his alleged involvement in a multi-million-dollar migration fraud.
It's alleged he was the "primary facilitator" of the scheme.
It's alleged the former member for Dobell facilitated more than 130 fraudulent visa applications over four years, mainly involving foreign workers in the food services and regional farm work industries. 

It's alleged Mr Thomson gained more than $2 million from the scheme.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

@Humid cat got your tongue?


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

At least I'm in the RIGHT thread 
Classic rusted on Lib answer 

There all the same 
What about bla bla

*No mention of Gladys or Barilaro who are prime examples of why we need a federal body*


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Would this bloke have voted for it? Is this who you are holding up as a beacon of virtue because he was a labor MP, in your eyes he should qualify. FFS you need a reality check, or get off whatever you are taking, he is no better than the crap in the Libs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confused....So this is an example of why we don't need one 
wtf is wrong with you


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

I make a call that we need a federal ICAC and you counter it with examples of corruption ?


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> If it is truly independent and unpoliticised, bring it on.
> 
> However as everything is politicized these days I doubt that it will be unpoliticsized.
> 
> Prove me wrong.



Pretty sure that's what the I stands for 
Proof enough little man


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Confused....So this is an example of why we don't need one
> wtf is wrong with you



Giving you an example of why we dont already have one and keeping bias out of it, maybe you could try that, rather than posting up biased, ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Pretty sure that's what the I stands for
> Proof enough little man



A single letter is proof?

Dude I have some beachfront property in Bruce Rock I can sell you.

”Beachfront” being proof, dude. LMAO so naive.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> I make a call that we need a federal ICAC and you counter it with examples of corruption ?



You didnt make a call on why we need a federal ICAC, you made a call on the fact the Libs wouldnt introduce one and infered Labor would because in some way you feel they are honest.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

Sp and wayno besties


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> You didnt make a call on why we need a federal ICAC, you made a call on the fact the Libs wouldnt introduce one and infered Labor would because in some way you feel they are honest.



Honest would be a stretch....more less to fear 
We had a RC into unions and pink batts and the banks had their own on their terms lol 
Mmmmmm robodebt


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> View attachment 136514
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had always assumed that you were at least older than 35. I still think that's true but clearly you have a mental age of around about 12. 

I guess around 60% of men are taller than me, and assume you are also.

However, considering your predilection for mentioning height the evidence is mounting that little man probably applies more aptly to you... and we ain't talking about height here bro.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Would this bloke have voted for it? (Craig Thomson)




Labor have gone too far out on a limb not to do it, or at least give the appearance of doing it. Some of theirs may be caught in the future, I don't really know what for but there are bad apples in every barrel, meantime there needs to be answers on sports rorts, gifts to obscure companies to look after the Barrier Reef, money to companies that didn't need it and is not being recovered, sale of land at bargain basement prices to mates, robodebt, ie all the rubbish that the Coalition leaves behind.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Honest would be a stretch....more less to fear
> We had a RC into unions and pink batts and the banks had their own on their terms lol
> Mmmmmm robodebt



Im not the one that thinks one side of politics is more bent than the other, being tribal just leads to dissapointment mate, your dreaming if you think Labor is better than the Libs.
You just have to accept its like footy, both sides have their good teams and their bad teams.
Thats why I dont pick one team all the time, like most of the Aussies and is the reason parties get flipped.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> You just have to accept its like footy, both sides have their good teams and their bad teams.



Brilliant analogy.

And if I can add to that, both teams at the moment are absolutely diabolical.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Labor have gone too far out on a limb not to do it, or at least give the appearance of doing it. Some of theirs may be caught in the future, I don't really know what for but there are bad apples in every barrel, meantime there needs to be answers on sports rorts, gifts to obscure companies to look after the Barrier Reef, money to companies that didn't need it and is not being recovered, sale of land at bargain basement prices to mates, robedebt, ie all the rubbish that the Coalition leaves behind.



And is the very reason I have said that it is time to flip the Libs, Albo is at least a true blue down to earth bloke, unlike the other slime bag.
Dont forget Labor would have been in last election, if they hadnt tried to shaft middle Australia.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> And is the very reason I have said that it is time to flip the Libs, Albo is at least a true blue down to earth bloke, unlike the other slime bag.



I used to think that too, but being leader changes things.

I guess we'll all find out because it is London to a brick that Albo will be the next PM (hopefully with a decent cross bench in place)

I have my doubts.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

From the Boris fanclub lol


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Brilliant analogy.
> 
> And if I can add to that, both teams at the moment are absolutely diabolical.



But when one team has been on the oval more than the other you are gunna see more bad is the point


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

Anyway thanks for straightening that out for me
After nine odd years of Liberal guvment we dont have a federal ICAC because of Craig Thompson

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> From the Boris fanclub lol



Boris is persona non grata, bro.

In any case, Carrie is the true prime minister of the UK now


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Anyway thanks for straightening that out for me
> After nine odd years of Liberal guvment we dont have a federal ICAC because of Craig Thompson
> 
> Cheers



Jeez you're hard work, no you haven't got ICAC, because Labor had one of their normal brain farts and blew their feet off last election. 

I'm sure when they win this election, it will be the first cab off the rank.  
If it isn't,  I'm sure you will let us know.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> But when one team has been on the oval more than the other you are gunna see more bad is the point



If the other team had anything to offer, the public would give them a run, if not the public votes for the devil they know.


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> If the other team had anything to offer, the public would give them a run, if not the public votes for the devil they know.



It was a piss poor analogy cheered on by microman but realistically in sport you dont change your teams bonehead


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Boris is persona non grata, bro.
> 
> In any case, Carrie is the true prime minister of the UK now



Nothing like a bit of latin to moisten the forum


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Nothing like a bit of latin to moisten the forum



Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur.... bro.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> It was a piss poor analogy cheered on by microman but realistically in sport you dont change your teams bonehead



Yep and I can see why you're always unhappy, you dont get to cheer your teams win very often, numbnuts.
Whereas I cheer on the team that has the best plan and mostly they win.
This time Im cheering on your team, hopefully they win, then we will both be happy. Lol


----------



## Humid (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yep and I can see why you're always unhappy, you dont get to cheer your teams win very often, numbnuts.
> Whereas I cheer on the team that has the best plan and mostly they win.
> This time Im cheering on your team, hopefully they win, then we will both be happy. Lol



Well I'm a Dockers supporter ...I can wait...


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Well I'm a Dockers supporter ...I can wait...



Funnily enough so am I.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

Commiserations, chaps


----------



## sptrawler (8 February 2022)

I thought this would be better in the loony right thread, as the left are gentle passive people. Lol








						Death threats, vandalism at college as Brisbane mayor pleads for tolerance
					

Citipointe Christian College has been vandalised and its principal has received death threats as the Prime Minister looks to push through an anti-discrimination bill.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## Knobby22 (8 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I thought this would be better in the loony right thread, as the left are gentle passive people. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be lazy. Put it in the loony left thread. We don't want to mix up our Loonies;-)


----------



## Knobby22 (8 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Don't be lazy. Put it in the loony left thread. We don't want to mix up our Loonies;-)
> 
> BTW the big difference between the loony right and the loony left is that the loony left like to lie on the road while the loony right prefer to do the same thing behind a large vehicle.
> The public hate them both.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2022)

The sort of people we don't like to think are Australians.









						Mark McGowan considers moving family from home in Perth's south amid alleged threats
					

Western Australia's Premier Mark McGowan is considering moving his family out of their Rockingham home after threats were made against him and his wife and children.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (8 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> The sort of people we don't like to think are Australians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UNAustralian... LMAO. Like creating a totalitarian state and a medical apartheid?

While I disavow the threats, what did this idiot expect?

Also, what makes you think those morons were right wing?


----------



## moXJO (8 February 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Don't be lazy. Put it in the loony left thread. We don't want to mix up our Loonies;-)



They are both the same thing. Authoritarians chucking a tantrum.


----------



## IFocus (8 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> UNAustralian... LMAO. Like creating a totalitarian state and a medical apartheid?
> 
> While I disavow the threats, what did this idiot expect?
> 
> Also, what makes you think those morons were right wing?





Nah Australia politicians regardless should be able to live in the community safely McGowan actually lives in Rocko and his kids go to the local schools and he shops local including  bottle shops (friends talk to him all the time) there is no room for this BS.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> UNAustralian... LMAO. Like creating a totalitarian state and a medical apartheid?
> 
> While I disavow the threats, what did this idiot expect?
> 
> Also, what makes you think those morons were right wing?



Looney Left wingers would want to kill people for NOT getting vaccinated.

Last poll I saw had McGowan's approval rating at 77%.


----------



## moXJO (8 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> Nah Australia politicians regardless should be able to live in the community safely McGowan actually lives in Rocko and his kids go to the local schools and he shops local including  bottle shops (friends talk to him all the time) there is no room for this BS.






SirRumpole said:


> Looney Left wingers would want to kill people for NOT getting vaccinated.
> 
> Last poll I saw had McGowan's approval rating at 77%.



Overstepping boundaries where you are freezing people out of the community will receive backlash. 

Oh and it's been heating up. 


Man charged after allegedly threatening Scott Morrison and Josh Frydenberg on social media​
Greg Hunt chokes back tears as he reveals death threats to family​Health Minister Greg Hunt has choked back tears while recalling violent threats made against him and his young family as the Australian Federal Police reviews the security arrangements of federal MPs following the stabbing murder of their British counterpart.
Mr Hunt, first elected 20 years ago, said the violent threats against MPs, including Northern Territory Chief Minister Michael Gunner at the weekend, must be “clearly, absolutely, unequivocally” condemned.



Perth builder behind bars over alleged death threats to Prime Minister and politicians​


----------



## IFocus (9 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> UNAustralian... LMAO. Like creating a totalitarian state and a medical apartheid?
> 
> While I disavow the threats, what did this idiot expect?
> 
> Also, what makes you think those morons were right wing?






moXJO said:


> Overstepping boundaries where you are freezing people out of the community will receive backlash.
> 
> Oh and it's been heating up.
> 
> ...





No buts Australian politicians (even grifters like Hanson, Kelly, Jabba the Hut etc) must be free of threats and violence its not Australian if people don't like them vote them out the problem for these extremists is that they are a very small group.


----------



## moXJO (9 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> No buts Australian politicians (even grifters like Hanson, Kelly, Jabba the Hut etc) must be free of threats and violence its not Australian if people don't like them vote them out the problem for these extremists is that they are a very small group.



I don't disagree. 

But if you are playing stupid populist games, then wear the consequences. 

Never seen you kick up a stink until McGowan pi55ed his pants.
It happened for years to Hanson, Liberals, etc.


----------



## wayneL (9 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> No buts Australian politicians (even grifters like Hanson, Kelly, Jabba the Hut etc) must be free of threats and violence its not Australian if people don't like them vote them out the problem for these extremists is that they are a very small group.



Of course. That's why I said I disavow it. The point is if politicians indulge in extremist policies, they shouldn't be very surprised by extremist reactions. Government should be representative not divisive.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Government should be representative not divisive.



No, they should act in the interests of the population, whether those actions are popular or not, however as I noted before, McGowan's approval rating on his covid measures is around 77%.


----------



## Humid (9 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> I don't disagree.
> 
> But if you are playing stupid populist games, then wear the consequences.
> 
> ...



The libs knew how to deal with Hanson.....put her in jail


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> The point is if politicians indulge in *extremist* policies




It's your interpretation whether the measures are extremist, if they can be justified by science then they are sensible precautions.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2022)

Humid said:


> The libs knew how to deal with Hanson.....put her in jail



Sheer bloody mindedness on their part.


----------



## Humid (9 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Sheer bloody mindedness on their part.



After adopting her populist policies


----------



## wayneL (9 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> It's your interpretation whether the measures are extremist, if they can be justified by science then they are sensible precautions.



This is the thing, they are not justified by the science. They are the product of unjustified fear and panic.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> This is the thing, they are not justified by the science. They are the product of unjustified fear and panic.




Again, your opinion.


----------



## Investoradam (9 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> The sort of people we don't like to think are Australians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is the proof other than the usual empty claims from he left who always cry victim!

given that he is running WA as a dictatorship as a wannabe leftist dictator  and continuously shifting the goal posts when all his targets have been meet!
people want to see family and some have not had the opportunity to do this in for years thanks to his totalitarian border closures.

like all leftists you struggle to understand the basics as basically your a leftist.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> where is the proof other than the usual empty claims from he left who always cry victim!
> 
> given that he is running WA as a dictatorship as a wannabe leftist dictator  and continuously shifting the goal posts when all his targets have been meet!
> people want to see family and some have not had the opportunity to do this in for years thanks to his totalitarian border closures.
> ...


----------



## wayneL (9 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Again, your opinion.



No, it is not *my opinion.


----------



## Humid (9 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> where is the proof other than the usual empty claims from he left who always cry victim!
> 
> given that he is running WA as a dictatorship as a wannabe leftist dictator  and continuously shifting the goal posts when all his targets have been meet!
> people want to see family and some have not had the opportunity to do this in for years thanks to his totalitarian border closures.
> ...



The threats were made on a Saturday night probably when the two phone warriors realised they can't get into the pubs and clubs......passes the pub test
Been vaxed Adsy?


----------



## moXJO (10 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Again, your opinion.



How is it. They have been wrong on everything so far.


----------



## Humid (12 February 2022)

Canberra this morning
photographer was hearing shouts of "Let's go Brandon"
Bad as some here


----------



## Investoradam (13 February 2022)

Humid said:


> The threats were made on a Saturday night probably when the two phone warriors realised they can't get into the pubs and clubs......passes the pub test
> Been vaxed Adsy?











						'Double standards' as AFLW teams get COVID exemption
					

'Kicks everyone in the face once again'




					wwos.nine.com.au
				




crazy aye.
its not about vaccinations numb nuts its about the abuse of power by the politicians!
something far to complicated for a leftist to understand


----------



## Investoradam (13 February 2022)

Australia to require booster vaccine to be ‘up to date’
					

Australians will soon require a booster dose of a Covid-19 vaccine to be considered “up to date” with their immunisation as the country shifts away from using the term “fully vaccinated”.




					www.news.com.au
				




dont ya love it when the the the working class are branded extreme right when they are fighting for leftist ideologies
freedom if speach, totaltarian fascist governments  and basic human rights


----------



## Humid (14 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> 'Double standards' as AFLW teams get COVID exemption
> 
> 
> 'Kicks everyone in the face once again'
> ...



Have another VB adsy


----------



## Investoradam (14 February 2022)

Humid said:


> Have another VB adsy



great to see struggling to address the point like all lefties do!

arent these the issues the leftist stamp there feet about! totalitarian governments, fighting back against large multinational corporate companies?

the old Vladimir Lenin quote always comes back' Useful idiots" but now days its "being woke"


----------



## Humid (14 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> great to see struggling to address the point like all lefties do!
> 
> arent these the issues the leftist stamp there feet about! totalitarian governments, fighting back against large multinational corporate companies?
> 
> the old Vladimir Lenin quote always comes back' Useful idiots" but now days its "being woke"



What that they threatened to behead the Premier because of because of double standards?
Are they mates of yours ?


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2022)

Another lunatic right winger supporting Russia. Hey he is not a Nazi (not in name anyway).

...urged Ukrainians to welcome a Russian invasion so that the Jewish philanthropist doesn’t “cut your son’s balls off” and turn them transgender.

“George Soros is there to take scalps, which are all the boys’ testicles and the Russians and some Ukrainians don’t want their sons’ balls literally chopped off.”









						Alex Jones tells Ukraine to welcome Russian invasion or George Soros will “cut your son’s balls off”
					

Well, that went sideways quickly...




					www.lgbtqnation.com
				




Jones is worth approximately $6 million, most of it made selling nutritional supplements, end-of-the-world preparation gear.
He has been being found liable of defaming the parents and child victims of a school shooting, he could owe millions in damages.


----------



## basilio (8 March 2022)

I reckon this passes for  observations on the Lunatic Right. In Trumps case firstly making such an  inane/dangerous "joke" (really) and then an audience that just lapped it up. 

What a tragic  joke.

Trump: US should put Chinese flags on F-22 jets and ‘bomb xhit out of’ Russia​Trump tells Republican donors Putin would not have invaded Ukraine had he been president and calls Nato a ‘paper tiger’





Donald Trump: ‘I knew Putin very well. He would not have done it. He would have never done it.’ Photograph: Rachel Mummey/Reuters

Martin Pengelly in New York

@MartinPengelly
Mon 7 Mar 2022 07.14 EST
Last modified on Mon 7 Mar 2022 08.55 EST

In a speech to Republican donors in New Orleans, Donald Trump said the US should put the Chinese flag on F-22 jets and “bomb the **** out of Russia” in retribution for its invasion of Ukraine.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/l...civilian-attacks-irpin-ceasefire-live-updates
The Washington Post reported the remarks, which were made on Saturday night.

To laughter, the paper said, the former president said: “And then we say, ‘China did it, we didn’t do it, China did it,’ and then they start fighting with each other and we sit back and watch.”









						Trump: US should put Chinese flags on F-22 jets and ‘bomb shit out of’ Russia
					

Trump tells Republican donors Putin would not have invaded Ukraine had he been president and calls Nato a ‘paper tiger’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2022)

basilio said:


> I reckon this passes for  observations on the Lunatic Right. In Trumps case firstly making such an  inane/dangerous "joke" (really) and then an audience that just lapped it up.
> 
> What a tragic  joke.
> 
> ...



At least Trump's heart is in the right place. Not like some others.


----------



## moXJO (8 March 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Another lunatic right winger supporting Russia. Hey he is not a Nazi (not in name anyway).
> 
> ...urged Ukrainians to welcome a Russian invasion so that the Jewish philanthropist doesn’t “cut your son’s balls off” and turn them transgender.
> 
> ...



Who was the other one that recently died?
I actually thought it was Alex Jones that bit it.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Who was the other one that recently died?
> I actually thought it was Alex Jones that bit it.



Do you mean Phil Valentine or Marc Bernier? Both of them died from covid recently.


----------



## moXJO (8 March 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Do you mean Phil Valentine or Marc Bernier? Both of them died from covid recently.



Na there was another guy that had cancer. Maybe he wasn't that extreme. Everyone seemed to know him though.


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2022)

basilio said:


> I reckon this passes for  observations on the Lunatic Right. In Trumps case firstly making such an  inane/dangerous "joke" (really) and then an audience that just lapped it up.
> 
> What a tragic  joke.
> 
> Trump: US should put Chinese flags on F-22 jets and ‘bomb xhit out of’ Russia​Trump tells Republican donors Putin would not have invaded Ukraine had he been president and calls Nato a ‘paper tiger’



That is the very reason the Putin wouldn't have attacked Ukraine if Trump was still in office, they wouldn't know if he was joking or not, but they certainly wouldn't have wanted to find out.
It is easier just to wait until he is out of office.
The tragedy is what is happening in Ukraine, not jokes IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 December 2022)

Once again, Far Right Conspiracy believers trying to overthrow Democracy. Links to QAnon, deepstate beliefs, anti jew etc.

Truly a cancer on the western world and a present threat to our society.









						Germany arrests 25 accused of plotting coup
					

A far-right group is suspected of planning to storm parliament and install an aristocrat as leader.



					www.google.com.au


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Once again, Far Right Conspiracy believers trying to overthrow Democracy. Links to QAnon, deepstate beliefs, anti jew etc.
> 
> Truly a cancer on the western world and a present threat to our society.



They haven't got the numbers, Knobby. They're no threat. No more than a nuisance really, but great for a dramatic headline and to trot out the old "threat to our democracy" trope.

If they're a cancer, they're like a BSC. Being alarmed about a BSC while ignoring the malignant bowel cancer that is the *radical left is amusing.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> They haven't got the numbers, Knobby. They're no threat. No more than a nuisance really, but great for a dramatic headline and to trot out the old "threat to our democracy" trope.




Hahaha, you must be joking.

The Right are just a nuisance when they march into Parliaments or Congress armed and try and take over the government, while the Left are deadly dangerous when they glue themselves to paintings protesting climate change !

So hypocritical matey.


----------



## moXJO (8 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Hahaha, you must be joking.
> 
> The Right are just a nuisance when they march into Parliaments or Congress armed and try and take over the government, while the Left are deadly dangerous when they glue themselves to paintings protesting climate change !
> 
> So hypocritical matey.



They took over a city block in America.
Infiltrate media and swayed elections with fake news.
Had idiot left politicians call to defend the police while they rioted.
Were a major influence in lockdowns and forcing vacancies through coercion.
Have shot senators (shooter Hodgkinson).
Attempt to destroy businesses (currently it's Musk related businesses).
Antifa.

Far left is as bad as the far right.


----------



## wayneL (8 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Hahaha, you must be joking.
> 
> The Right are just a nuisance when they march into Parliaments or Congress armed and try and take over the government, while the Left are deadly dangerous when they glue themselves to paintings protesting climate change !
> 
> So hypocritical matey.



ROTFLMAO Mo beat me too it.

Let's not forget Rand Paul loosing half a lung, ANTIFA attacks on federal buildings, BLM riots, occupy Wall Street, long March through the institutions, rioting at unis, shutting down conservative speakers.

Need we go on?

Pulleeeze Horace, put aside that leftist bias, "it is an extreme danger to our democracy"


----------



## IFocus (8 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> They took over a city block in America.
> Infiltrate media and swayed elections with fake news.
> Had idiot left politicians call to defend the police while they rioted.
> Were a major influence in lockdowns and forcing vacancies through coercion.
> ...




So just a nuisance problem then.


----------



## moXJO (8 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> So just a nuisance problem then.



For the majority it is. Tightening totalitarian laws and the like. To smash far right you need to smash far left. 
Once extremist Ideology is taken off the table it's better for everyone.


----------



## sptrawler (8 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> For the majority it is. Tightening totalitarian laws and the like. To smash far right you need to smash far left.
> Once extremist Ideology is taken off the table it's better for everyone.



That is the issue IMO, one is tollerated and actively encouraged, which is just causing the opposite faction to become increasing more disenfranchised and become more radical.
Just dub $hit by the powers that be.
All they are doing is intimidating non left wing groups into silence, the problem with that is unrest builds quietly, then it explodes.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2022)

Early days yet, but it looks like one of the murderers of 3 people in Qld was an anti government conspiracy theorist.









						Police killers were 'mild-mannered' principal and conspiracy theorist
					

Questions are swirling about why a "mild-mannered" former school principal went missing and reappeared at the centre of a "barbaric" police shooting that




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Early days yet, but it looks like one of the murderers of 3 people in Qld was an anti government conspiracy theorist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disgusted. Even if you are a conspiracy nut, why kill innocent cops.


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Early days yet, but it looks like one of the murderers of 3 people in Qld was an anti government conspiracy theorist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There must be more to the story then they are letting on.
Seems strange to just murder cops because they paid you a visit.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> There must be more to the story then they are letting on.
> Seems strange to just murder cops because they paid you a visit.



Yes it does. Apparently there were large stashes of firearms and ammunition in the house, perhaps they didn't want it discovered.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> There must be more to the story then they are letting on.
> Seems strange to just murder cops because they paid you a visit.



I am sure there will be a conspiracy theory before too long.


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I am sure there will be a conspiracy theory before too long.



It doesn't seem odd to you?

Principle goes missing, ends up shooting cops for fun?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> It doesn't seem odd to you?
> 
> Principle goes missing, ends up shooting cops for fun?



So what's your theory ?


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> So what's your theory ?



Obviously alien involvement.


No idea, but it's not even a half story we have been told. Just snippets of nothing.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Obviously alien involvement.
> 
> 
> No idea, but it's not even a half story we have been told. Just snippets of nothing.



Come on. He is a nutcase. Port Arthur never happened so the government can ban guns etc. Etc.


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

These people may be right wing conspiracy theorists, but the narrative dictates is must be the first assumption. (Rarely actually true)

It would be pretty smart to wait for some facts, no?


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Come on. He is a nutcase. Port Arthur never happened etc. Etc.



Was he a pedo on the run?
Some kind of criminal?
On drugs?
Or did he just get dressed in camo and decide its time to kill cops?


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Was he a pedo on the run?
> Some kind of criminal?
> On drugs?
> Or did he just get dressed in camo and decide its time to kill cops?



Anarchists come in both flavours also, or just mentally ill, not ideologically left or right with intention.


----------



## moXJO (13 December 2022)

Ok nutjob


----------



## SirRumpole (13 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> These people may be right wing conspiracy theorists, but the narrative dictates is must be the first assumption. (Rarely actually true)
> 
> It would be pretty smart to wait for some facts, no?



Some of the facts include one of the guys social media posts which indicate his mindset.

But you are right that its early days and there will be a lot more disclosed in time.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> They haven't got the numbers, Knobby. They're no threat. No more than a nuisance really,



Beer hall Putsch?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

Scariest time of my life... Spent several months in that area (Tara - Kogan - Condamine "triangle") doing geophysics for the McAllister coal project in the 80's. Access onto properties was not a given. Don't drink in the pub on Sat night, definitely don't go to the back room to play pool !!


----------



## sptrawler (13 December 2022)

Certainly loonies, two guys and a woman, the background story should be interesting.
Ex headmaster, certainly doesn't sound like a right wing militant, I wonder how the woman fits in, partner of one of the guys or sister.


----------



## basilio (13 December 2022)

This is the current understanding of the guys who killed the police in Far West Queensland. 
Over the cliff


Australian police try to understand conspiracies that led to shooting deaths of two officers and four others​Conspiracy theories and any prior planning will be central to an investigation in Wieambilla

*Queensland shooting timeline: what we know so far*
*Gareth Train posted regularly on online conspiracy website before police killed*
*Get our morning and afternoon news emails, free app or daily news podcast*






Queensland police commissioner Katarina Carroll says a risk assessment carried out before officers arrived at the remote property had deemed it a ‘standard job’. Photograph: Jason O’Brien/EPA

Ben Smee and Nino Bucci
Tue 13 Dec 2022 21.40 AEDTLast modified on Tue 13 Dec 2022 21.42 AEDT


In a remote patch of Australian scrub, Gareth Train was building his “ark”.
“The name given to me is Gareth,” he wrote, introducing himself to an online forum for conspiracy theorists and survivalists in January 2021.

“I currently live on my rural property in western Queensland were [sic] I have been building an ‘ark’[,] homesteading for the last five years preparing to survive tomorrow. I am not interested in indoctrinating or convincing anyone of anything.”
Train, 47, was paranoid and harboured conspiracy theories. He believed the 1996 Port Arthur massacre – which led to an Australia-wide crackdown on guns – had been a “false-flag operation”. He said tactical police targeted people who were “conspiracy talkers” or “truthers”.



Wieambilla shooting: property owner Gareth Train posted regularly on conspiracy website before police killed

Read more
And he was convinced his online posts were being placed in an “intelligence file” by the spy agency, the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation.









						Australian police try to understand conspiracies that led to shooting deaths of two officers and four others
					

Conspiracy theories and any prior planning will be central to an investigation in Wieambilla




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

Is there any more info on the other two? It is strange that they all got caught up in it, one fruit loop maybe but three is a bit strange.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Is there any more info on the other two? It is strange that they all got caught up in it, one fruit loop maybe but three is a bit strange.



The woman is an avowed anti vaxxer.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

Supporters of far Right Brazilian ex President Bolsonaro attack a police station and vow to stop inauguration of the new President.

Just harmless fun loving protestors right ?









						'There's not going to be an inauguration': Supporters of Brazil's defeated president attack police headquarters
					

Supporters of far-right Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro attempt to invade the federal police headquarters in the capital Brasilia, in a flash of post-election violence on the day his electoral defeat is certified.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## The Triangle (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Is there any more info on the other two? It is strange that they all got caught up in it, one fruit loop maybe but three is a bit strange.



Now the media is reporting they were meth heads. 

Online conspiracies don't turn people into crazy murderers.  Drug use does. What police need to do is figure out who supplied them with meth, guns, and ammo and charge them with being accessories to murder.









						Deranged conspiracy killers using ice and prepped for apocalypse
					

The conspiracy theorist gunmen who ambushed four cops and killed two them had spent years fortifying the home into a makeshift bunker to try to fend off an assault by police.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## basilio (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Is there any more info on the other two? It is strange that they all got caught up in it, one fruit loop maybe but three is a bit strange.




Really ?  Just watching the effect of anti vaxxer propaganda on family members and friends  in the past 2 years has been a reminder of how effective a  decent conspiracy story can go,
Q Anon ?   Ardent followers of infowars ?  
Inevitably people seek out similar bedfellows. It seem as if the trio at Queensland were determined to make a last stand.


----------



## basilio (14 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Now the media is reporting they were meth heads.
> 
> Online conspiracies don't turn people into crazy murderers.  Drug use does. What police need to do is figure out who supplied them with meth, guns, and ammo and charge them with being accessories to murder.
> 
> ...



Try again please... These people had it seems long history of strong  conviction in the conspiracy theories that have been relentlessly promoted.  Getting hyped up on ice to  face the last stand is just fortification.

Do you reckon soldiers go into battle calm and sober ?  English sailers had their tots of rum before battle.  Allied and German soldiers used amphetamines (speed) to keep them going and fighting victory  

*Online conspiracies are turning people into crazy murderers.  *Not necessarily everyone . Not necessarily  right now. But on line radicalization  whether done by Al Queda , Fundamental Muslims, The Oath Keepers, Q Anon, or others are changing peoples minds and behaviours towards violence and subversion.


----------



## wayneL (14 December 2022)

Yeah but @basilio many of the so called conspiracy theories about the Jab turned out to be true.

Some things are of course ridiculous, but here you are hereticizing(sic) anything you don't agree with.

Remember when the jabs don't work, don't stop transmission, you'll need perpetual boosters, extended lockdowns, government camps etc were all conspiracy theories?

Remember when  Vax passports were a conspiracy theory.

How about digital IDs

How about social credit scores (gradually happening)

Hey Jack Dorsey and co waved off shadow banning as a conspiracy theory. That turned out to be true didn't it.

Nah, there is something else here. Some mental illness at the very least.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

basilio said:


> *Online conspiracies are turning people into crazy murderers.  *Not necessarily everyone . Not necessarily  right now. But on line radicalization  whether done by Al Queda , Fundamental Muslims, The Oath Keepers, Q Anon, or others are changing peoples minds and behaviours towards violence and subversion.



As crazy as the above sounds. It's something I've talked about. Once the right begins to engage then the consequences are often dire.

It wasn't "online conspiracies" that initially drove it. It was woke overreach. All the lies told about conservatives over the last few years and I can list a few such as:

Trump and Russian collusion.

The way Jordan Peterson was treated.

The lies about the vaccine "you won't catch covid" when it was a known fact that it didn't stop you from catching it.

Then lockdowns.

Twitter

There's so many real world things that happened that it directly fed into more conspiracies. It's a huge list of elitist totalitarianism that has driven a culture war.
A never ending cycle of leftist propaganda that is often pushed by those quick to point fingers when it all blows up. You are part of the problem.

In this case "ice" would explain a lot. I know a few addicts and they lose touch with reality if they go on a heavy bender. Using ice and being a conspiracy nut is a super bad combo.

To add the worst thing to do is enrage the right into action. I don't want to see the pendulum swing to far right either.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> As crazy as the above sounds. It's something I've talked about. Once the right begins to engage then the consequences are often dire.
> 
> It wasn't "online conspiracies" that initially drove it. It was woke overreach. All the lies told about conservatives over the last few years and I can list a few such as:
> 
> ...




OK , so the lies about Hilary Clinton running a child abuse ring in a pizza parlour had no effect on the election ?


----------



## The Triangle (14 December 2022)

basilio said:


> Try again please... These people had it seems long history of strong  conviction in the conspiracy theories that have been relentlessly promoted.  Getting hyped up on ice to  face the last stand is just fortification.
> 
> Do you reckon soldiers go into battle calm and sober ?  English sailers had their tots of rum before battle.  Allied and German soldiers used amphetamines (speed) to keep them going and fighting victory
> 
> *Online conspiracies are turning people into crazy murderers.  *Not necessarily everyone . Not necessarily  right now. But on line radicalization  whether done by Al Queda , Fundamental Muslims, The Oath Keepers, Q Anon, or others are changing peoples minds and behaviours towards violence and subversion.



Are you defending meth dealers and meth use?


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> OK , so the lies about Hilary Clinton running a child abuse ring in a pizza parlour had no effect on the election ?



Did the fbi get used to the point it's now a political pawn of one side of the government?

You had agents admit they were working against Trump

We had the Russian collusion run across
The fbi
The media
And democrats ran sham impeachment

That's what bloody fed into it

She was also running an unofficial server. They smashed their hard drives with hammers so they couldn't get caught with sensitive info


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> You had agents admit they were working against Trump




You mean they were doing their jobs and investigating allegations ?


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> You mean they were doing their jobs and investigating allegations ?



Really? Low intelligence comment.

Why are they not doing their jobs in relation to Biden and alleged Ukraine corruption from the laptop?

I mean there's more supposed evidence there then a "pee pee dossier".


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Really? Low intelligence comment.
> 
> Why are they not doing their jobs in relation to Biden and alleged Ukraine corruption from the laptop?
> 
> I mean there's more supposed evidence there then a "pee pee dossier".



So provide some documentation of agents admitting they were working against Trump.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> So provide some documentation of agents admitting they were working against Trump.



I have multiple times in the Trump thread
Even a general worked against him and should have been done for treason.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

Just because you are probably lazy here's the message between the two fbi agents 

[Trump’s] not ever going to become president, right?” asked a top F.B.I. lawyer, Lisa Page, in one text. “Right?!”

Peter Strzok, the agent overseeing the F.B.I.’s investigation into links between Mr. Trump’s campaign and Russia, answered, “No. No he won’t. We’ll stop it.”


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

As I've said over and over, saying left wing, or right wing loony just makes the problem worse.
They are all just loonies, as this incident is starting to show, two of them were teachers, it's a sad world we live in.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Just because you are probably lazy here's the message between the two fbi agents
> 
> [Trump’s] not ever going to become president, right?” asked a top F.B.I. lawyer, Lisa Page, in one text. “Right?!”
> 
> Peter Strzok, the agent overseeing the F.B.I.’s investigation into links between Mr. Trump’s campaign and Russia, answered, “No. No he won’t. We’ll stop it.”











						Crossfire Hurricane (FBI investigation) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basilio (14 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Are you defending meth dealers and meth use?



Rubbish.. Just saying, t*hat in this case, *the meth use was not the driver of the killing spree. 
Meth is a fearsome drug with horrific consequences including  random acts of violence and murder. Totally disastrous

But your attempt to deflect the causal basis for the killings, ie the deeply held conspiracy beliefs is just plain wrong.

And I don't appreciate your little slag at me "defending meth dealers and meth use" .  Be nice.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Crossfire Hurricane (FBI investigation) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's so funny wayne ? Doesn't the article support your conspiracy theory ?


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

basilio said:


> Rubbish.. Just saying, t*hat in this case, *the meth use was not the driver of the killing spree.




We don't actually know that yet.

Meth use could make paranoia worse. I'm not sure we will ever know why they actually did it, although the wife of the principal might give a few ideas.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> As I've said over and over, saying left wing, or right wing loony just makes the problem worse.
> They are all just loonies, as this incident is starting to show, two of them were teachers, it's a sad world we live in.



I wonder if the three shooters had been tradies, union people, bikies etc, would the headlines already be "right wing militant loonies go on rampage"?
Also interesting in our local paper, apparently one of them ranted on social media about police kneeling on peoples necks.
The problem with society today is, people and their behaviour has to be pigeonholed to support the desired narrative, to keep the tribalism active.
Maybe if the majority just rallied together to condemn all bad behaviour as unacceptable, rather than to say some is acceptable, if it is for a cause that the media or those who have the stage agree with.
We would end up with a better world? it may not sell as many papers though, but it may stop some bad behaviour that is done to attract media attention?. 
It will be interesting to see if these three loonies left any documentation behind that explains their actions, they were obviously intelligent educated people, to do a planned pre conceived action like this, one would expect them to have left behind some explanation as to their motive and reasoning.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Maybe if the majority just rallied together to condemn all bad behaviour as unacceptable, rather than to say some is acceptable, if it is for a cause that the media or those who have the stage agree with.




That would obviously be ideal to condemn bad behaviour everywhere, but the motivations need to be discussed as well otherwise the whole thing could spin out of control.

*Maybe* the people had justified grievances that they felt couldn't be dealt with any other way in which case there is a need to provide some sort of outlet that doesn't constitute violence. This is where social media provides a sort of safety valve imo, but it appears that something extra drove them further, and maybe that was meth. The ex-principlal contacted Mark Latham apparently and tried to get something done about his concerns in a reasonable way so we know he was rational at that point at least.

If there were drugs involved then that's a pretty chilling prospect if others who are already a bit paranoid get onto it.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That would obviously be ideal to condemn bad behaviour everywhere, but the motivations need to be discussed as well otherwise the whole thing could spin out of control.
> 
> *Maybe* the people had justified grievances that they felt couldn't be dealt with any other way in which case there is a need to provide some sort of outlet that doesn't constitute violence. This is where social media provides a sort of safety valve imo, but it appears that something extra drove them further, and maybe that was meth. The ex-principlal contacted Mark Latham apparently and tried to get something done about his concerns in a reasonable way so we know he was rational at that point at least.
> 
> If there were drugs involved then that's a pretty chilling prospect if others who are already a bit paranoid get onto it.



Agreed, but as we have said in the past, isolating or shutting down people because no one wants to talk about their issue, just builds frustration and a sense of hopelessness which then can end in them either hurting themselves or striking out at others.
Once that person or persons have had their say and their issues aired then it should be reasonable to expect the person to abide by the outcome, at the moment due to the way things are done.
If the person or persons doesn't like the answer, outcome, or result, they crank it up a notch and glue themselves to roadway's, loot shops, burn people's cars. It isn't nuisance value it is a lack of respect for other people and the worth of other people's time and possessions.
Everyone now feels entitled to cause disruption to other peoples lives, if the change they want isn't happening fast enough, but the real issue is they are being given the impression it is acceptable behaviour as long as the cause is considered worthy and it is the media who decide which causes are worthy and are given sympathetic presentation and which causes are unworthy and are given negative press.
Just my two cents worth, but IMO society is rapidly losing its moral compass and sense of decency and that outcome appears to be actively pursued.
My rant for the week.


----------



## orr (14 December 2022)

Conspiracies, percieved threats to liberties, sovriegn citz's, the 'injecshun' loons then add in an 'ill-iberal' dose of mental illness all aided and abetted the 'Dr Frankenstien' media sprukers 'dog whisting'  their monster on.
That's just a quick synopsis of the this thread....

Who would of thought there'd be consequences.

luckly we all know ' _it's all a reaction to the lefties'_  so there's the problem.....


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

orr said:


> Conspiracies, percieved threats to liberties, sovriegn citz's, the 'injecshun' loons then add in an 'ill-iberal' dose of mental illness all aided and abetted the 'Dr Frankenstien' media sprukers 'dog whisting'  their monster on.
> That's just a quick synopsis of the this thread....
> 
> Who would of thought there'd be consequences.
> ...



We're not sure yet, they aren't lefties, righties, centralists or just plain loonies.

But yes as usual, you have already decreed they are right wing loonies, surprise, surprise.

Who knows what they had a grievance with.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

Meth is a huge motivator.

 Back in the 90s I caught wind of two guys that had gone a week straight on meth and no sleep. The day after they ended up convinced it was a good idea to blast a guy in broad daylight, on the main street with a shotgun.

That's not the craziest thing I've seen.

Question that needs to be asked is why are we letting some of the more potentially dangerous individuals fall through the cracks by ostracising them more.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Meth is a huge motivator.
> 
> Back in the 90s I caught wind of two guys that had gone a week straight on meth and no sleep. The day after they ended up convinced it was a good idea to blast a guy in broad daylight, on the main street with a shotgun.
> 
> ...



The thing that is a bit strange, all three of them at the same time, into doing the same thing?

It will be interesting to hear what the police have to say.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The thing that is a bit strange, all three of them at the same time, into doing the same thing?
> 
> It will be interesting to hear what the police have to say.




We know one of them thought that Port Arthur was a government plot to disarm the population, his wife was an anti vaxxer so she had a grudge against the government as well, and the teacher also ha a grudge against a government department that he took to a politician.

They all may have infected each other with the conspiracy theory stuff and if they were taking meth it may have erased any rationalality and they decided there was only one way out.

Will we ever know ? Probably not.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Question that needs to be asked is why are we letting some of the more potentially dangerous individuals fall through the cracks by ostracising them more.




So we should all vote for Right Wing governments to make them happy ?


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> We know one of them thought that Port Arthur was a government plot to disarm the population, his wife was an anti vaxxer so she had a grudge against the government as well, and the teacher also ha a grudge against a government department that he took to a politician.
> 
> They all may have infected each other with the conspiracy theory stuff and if they were taking meth it may have erased any rationalality and they decided there was only one way out.
> 
> Will we ever know ? Probably not.



Yes, apparently the wife was a teacher too, anti vaxxer wouldn't send up a flag, there are plenty of them even in the medical profession, the meths well it could be, but to have a complete meltdown of all of them at the same time? But having said that, as @moXJO said if they had been going hard for an extended period and possibly making their own, who knows what sort of state they were in.
Hopefully it all comes out, this sort of thing happening isn't good IMO, the police are just people doing a job. 
To be targeted like that, by people completely under the radar, isn't good.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> So we should all vote for Right Wing governments to make them happy ?



No IMO we should actually stop accentuating this right wing/left wing nonsense, in Australia both parties run fairly close to centre, people try to make out it is a choice between communism/ facism, black/white, right/wrong.
It is just nonsense and causing huge unrest.
You actually pointed out how bad it is in another thread and were spot on IMO
If you don't agree 100%, you are a racist, bigot, right wing or left wing loony, the list goes on, tagging people who you don't agree with to shut them down, it is becoming a very un Australian trait and we are embracing it IMO.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

orr said:


> Conspiracies, percieved threats to liberties, sovriegn citz's, the 'injecshun' loons then add in an 'ill-iberal' dose of mental illness all aided and abetted the 'Dr Frankenstien' media sprukers 'dog whisting'  their monster on.
> That's just a quick synopsis of the this thread....
> 
> Who would of thought there'd be consequences.
> ...



Meanwhile in Peru....


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> So we should all vote for Right Wing governments to make them happy ?



Na they'll eventually run out of leftist.

Are you going for dumbest way to ask questions today?


----------



## SirRumpole (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Na they'll eventually run out of leftist.
> 
> Are you going for dumbest way to ask questions today?



Look up the meaning of the word "sarcasm".   

Anyway, just to let you know I think you are a sensible bloke even though we disagree sometimes.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Look up the meaning of the word "sarcasm".
> 
> Anyway, just to let you know I think you are a sensible bloke even though we disagree sometimes.



Yeah I  just miss redrob.
Now that dude could  drop.



I appreciate the back and forth though.


----------



## sptrawler (14 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yeah I  just miss redrob.
> Now that dude could  drop.
> 
> 
> ...



He's enjoying his BYD Atto 3, very smart guy, never short of a clever answer.


----------



## moXJO (14 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> He's enjoying his BYD Atto 3, very smart guy, never short of a clever answer.



Yeah clever and forward. I enjoyed his posts and roasts


----------



## SirRumpole (15 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> He's enjoying his BYD Atto 3, very smart guy, never short of a clever answer.




You have heard from him recently ?


----------



## SirRumpole (15 December 2022)

What is Right Wing extremism ?









						National conversation on right-wing extremism 'overdue'
					

Experts say a national conversation on combatting violent right-wing extremism and preventing people from becoming radicalised is “overdue”.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## IFocus (15 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Meanwhile in Peru....




So you don't understand Latin American politics?


----------



## IFocus (15 December 2022)

Re the Queensland shooting its a bit strange the clamp on information about the details and now the drip feed on how bad the three killed were.


----------



## sptrawler (15 December 2022)

Yes this ABC article certainly paints a picture of erratic behaviour and strange personalities.


----------



## moXJO (15 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> So you don't understand Latin American politics?



Tell me what I was referring to if you know....


----------



## wayneL (15 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Re the Queensland shooting its a bit strange the clamp on information about the details and now the drip feed on how bad the three killed were.



Yep something a bit dodgy going on there regarding the whole situation.

It's also curious how to people in a very tight group ended up doing something like this.

Will we ever get the real truth beyond whatever narratives people want to push, I doubt it.


----------



## IFocus (15 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Yep something a bit dodgy going on there regarding the whole situation.
> 
> It's also curious how to people in a very tight group ended up doing something like this.
> 
> Will we ever get the real truth beyond whatever narratives people want to push, I doubt it.




Suspect the killing of the alleged shooters may have been lets say "aggressive" and any distraction / painting people with suspicions reminds me of the bad old days off WA policing.

Wouldn't trust that commissioner either.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> Suspect the killing of the alleged shooters may have been lets say "aggressive" and any distraction / painting people with suspicions reminds me of the bad old days off WA policing.
> 
> Wouldn't trust that commissioner either.











						Qld shooters went to 'sickening lengths' to take out police
					

Queensland's police union says three shooters set up a surveillance system at the property where they ambushed two officers and a neighbour.




					thenewdaily.com.au
				




_*A blow-by-blow transcript shows the brothers were actively firing at police for an extended period, using a ute for cover, while Stacey was unseen for some some.

“Both POIs (person of interest) now weapons are facing white side and as you can see there, they’ve got the spotlight on top of the utility and discharging weapons white side,” the audio says.

“Single male discharging his weapon, so main POI discharging the weapon has moved to the rear of the utility. The second male is sitting on the stairs, on the red side stairs.

“From what I’m looking at the main POI is obtaining rounds and loading the weapon from the rear of the utility.


“POI back open driver’s door, weapons resting on the door. Weapons facing white side. Weapons discharging white side.

“So, the main POI is now at the rear of the utility, and it would appear he has a number of cartridges on the rear tray and that is where he is reloading his weapon.

“Ahhh unable to ascertain that. We’re not getting a response from our (inaudible). There have been no indicators. The second male POI is sitting on the stairs on the red side access stairs. The female is unsighted, assumed to be (inaudible).”

Shots were going off “every five seconds” according to the audio.

The police then spot a “pair of legs” on the balcony, which they identify as being Ms Train.

Not long after, police call “female down, female down” as it appeared Ms Train was hit and POI1 was also showing “no movement” as POI2 continued to discharge rounds.

“Two’s moving, down on the ground beside the vehicle. Standing up.

“No.2 is down. Still has movement. Dropping to the ground.

“PolAir to SERT, he’s down on the ground. (Inaudible) facing the vehicle, no movement.”

It goes on: “PolAir to SERT, still have movement of number 2. Down on the ground, laying on his left-hand side, behind the couch, facing the vehicle.
*_
*“PolAir SERT, no movement from number 2. No movement from No.2.”

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Did the police shoot at "a pair of legs" without bothering to work out if she was armed ?

Some questions to answer there.


----------



## moXJO (15 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Qld shooters went to 'sickening lengths' to take out police
> 
> 
> Queensland's police union says three shooters set up a surveillance system at the property where they ambushed two officers and a neighbour.
> ...



Funny how other news reports are saying they had set-up bunkers and fortified positions yet here they were using a Ute as cover. 
Ute doors ain't bullet proof. They try to make these guys sound like sophisticated armed terrorists. But they just seemed like trigger happy tweakers.

_Earlier, Mr Dutton said Australians should be concerned about the rise of anti-authoritarian “lunacy” shown by the killer Train family._

Expected response from the dark overlord himself. He'd have us under a  police state if given the chance. P1ss off Dutton.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Funny how other news reports are saying they had set-up bunkers and fortified positions yet here they were using a Ute as cover.
> Ute doors ain't bullet proof. They try to make these guys sound like sophisticated armed terrorists. But they just seemed like trigger happy tweakers.
> 
> _Earlier, Mr Dutton said Australians should be concerned about the rise of anti-authoritarian “lunacy” shown by the killer Train family._
> ...




Yeah, there are a lot of unanswered questions. Six hours elapsed between the first shootings and when the culprits were taken out. Plenty of time to bunker down or even escape. Very strange indeed.

Also strange that Right Wingers usually believe in less government but Dutton is obviously wanting more.


----------



## moXJO (15 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> .
> 
> Also strange that Right Wingers usually believe in less government but Dutton is obviously wanting more.



It's not left v right.
It's authoritarian vs liberty and this is where left and right overlap on both sides.

Unfortunately it's leading to totalitarianism across many countries. It's hard to stop once it starts.

 There's enough bloody rules in this country already. Both sides of government were a little to eager to stomp protesting citizens during covid as well.


----------



## moXJO (16 December 2022)

It should also be said that killing these young cops was  disgusting. I know that a lot of people celebrate when it happens and it's sheer stupidity. They were both young and most likely wanting to serve their communities. The neighbour should also get a mention as he was most likely there to help.

These trio of flogs represent the worst of humanity.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> It should also be said that killing these young cops was  disgusting. I know that a lot of people celebrate when it happens and it's sheer stupidity. They were both young and most likely wanting to serve their communities. The neighbour should also get a mention as he was most likely there to help.
> 
> These trio of flogs represent the worst of humanity.



Absolutely,  however responding to extreme violence with extreme violence has to be justified on operational grounds not just revenge. Personally I don't think that the value to society of keeping these people alive was particularly high, but questions have to be asked if there was a better way like surrounding the place and starving them out or bombarding the place with tear gas.

Anyway hopefully there will be a full and impartial enquiry at some stage.


----------



## qldfrog (16 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Absolutely,  however responding to extreme violence with extreme violence has to be justified on operational grounds not just revenge. Personally I don't think that the value to society of keeping these people alive was particularly high, but questions have to be asked if there was a better way like surrounding the place and starving them out or bombarding the place with tear gas.
> 
> Anyway hopefully there will be a full and impartial enquiry at some stage.



Funny how the poor lady, a victim of domestic violence as per a few ABC articles i read this morning, "brought up the stairs pulled by the hair in a house they were at in NQ " suddenly becomes a raging dangerous lunatic when shot most probably by mistake .
But you can not say that.all cops are heroes today..
I doubt we will ever know the truth or the sequence of events.why the neighbour? Did he even got killed by the 2 or another collateral.?
. that's what happens when you can not trust media or police anymore, and definitely not forensic report post event.
Sad for at least neighbour, young cops and lady.


----------



## orr (16 December 2022)

moXJO said:


> Tell me what I was referring to if you know....



Can you give us the Munroe Digest, opps sorry. the Readers Doctrine... hang on, no .  the Readers Digest, that's i,  version of that Mox I'm a bit short on time...
_do you need it highlighted in bolds to know what I'm talking about _? Ollie North for _el-Presidentei_' got it yet?


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

Maybe I'm a bit weird, but I think way too many perpetrators that randomly and  willfully murder people, are taken into custody e.g Martyn Bryant of Port Arthur fame or indeed if these three recent murderers were.
Once they have  carried out an atrocity like that and it is beyond doubt that they did the action, as in caught in the act, what is the point of risking other people's lives?
Add to that the cost of incarceration and the likely hood that they will spend the rest of their lives locked up, it just seems like a lose, lose to me.
Even if they had a reasonable grievance, to crank the protest up to these sort of levels moves the people into the fanatic area, where the cause is more important than a fellow human beings life.

With a social media that fosters and connects fanatics, added to an ideological narrative based mainstream media that only reports in a fashion that supports their ideological leaning, I think these sort of loonies are going to become more and more common. As seems to be happening in the U.S and schools ATM.

How society sorts it out will be interesting, my guess is there will be a gradual push away from opinion based media reporting to AI generated reporting, that becomes less padded, more concise and facts based.
Interesting times.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Maybe I'm a bit weird, but I think way too many perpetrators that randomly and  willfully murder people, are taken into custody e.g Martyn Bryant of Port Arthur fame or indeed if these three recent murderers were.
> Once they have  carried out an atrocity like that and it is beyond doubt that they did the action, as in caught in the act, what is the point of risking other people's lives?
> Add to that the cost of incarceration and the likely hood that they will spend the rest of their lives locked up, it just seems like a lose, lose to me.
> Even if they had a reasonable grievance, to crank the protest up to these sort of levels moves the people into the fanatic area, where the cause is more important than a fellow human beings life.
> ...



I suppose executing such people could reinforce in the minds of other loonies that the police are arbitrary and ruthless and therefore deserve no respect. Totally crazy thinking to normal people but to paranoid nutcases, who knows.

Anyway , questions remain about the woman's role, was she an active antagonist, or a victim of her husband(s), she never got the chance to say.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I suppose executing such people could reinforce in the minds of other loonies that the police are arbitrary and ruthless and therefore deserve no respect. Totally crazy thinking to normal people but to paranoid nutcases, who knows.



They didnt seem to show the police any respect anyway.
Or the neighbour.


----------



## qldfrog (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> They didnt seem to show the police any respect anyway.
> Or the neighbour.



How do you know the neighbour was killed by these 2..not 3 btw?
Because it is on the abc?
Here in Queensland, any loonie who threatens to kill himself with a knife is usually helped by the force with a dozen bullets in the torso.
on the other hand, the kids with the right colour can rodeo at will in Townsville or Cairns, gangs deals openly on the GC and baggage handlers in our airports imports tons of drugs and weapons while you get a notice if you try to buy a slingshot.
Sadly i do not trust the qld police


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> They didnt seem to show the police any respect anyway.
> Or the neighbour.




True. If they were on ice at the time they would have blasted anyone I reckon.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> How do you know the neighbour was killed by these 2..not 3 btw?
> Because it is on the abc?



He is dead, whether by the three or as collateral damage, doesn't change the fact I don't understand why there is so much emphasis put on saving the perpetrators, while risking more lives.


----------



## moXJO (16 December 2022)

orr said:


> Can you give us the Munroe Digest, opps sorry. the Readers Doctrine... hang on, no .  the Readers Digest, that's i,  version of that Mox I'm a bit short on time...
> _do you need it highlighted in bolds to know what I'm talking about _? Ollie North for _el-Presidentei_' got it yet?



I'm surprised you didn't drop the "mein Kampf memo".


----------



## SirRumpole (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> He is dead, whether by the three or as collateral damage, doesn't change the fact I don't understand why there is so much emphasis put on saving the perpetrators, while risking more lives.




Maybe a long shot, they seem to be loners but if they were part of a wider network of like minded people then perhaps those others could be identified. 

Anyway, more facts are coming out including this https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-12...h-nathaniel-stacey-train-conspiracy/101778102  which seems to confirm that they were determined to go down shooting.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe a long shot, they seem to be loners but if they were part of a wider network of like minded people then perhaps those others could be identified.
> 
> Anyway, more facts are coming out including this https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-12...h-nathaniel-stacey-train-conspiracy/101778102  which seems to confirm that they were determined to go down shooting.



I would love to know what the formal complaints, that the ex headmaster had put forward, were.









						Wieambilla shooting: property owner Gareth Train posted regularly on conspiracy website before police killed
					

Exclusive: The brother of missing man Nathaniel Train had posted about preparing an ark and alleging the Port Arthur attack was a ‘false-flag’ operation




					www.theguardian.com
				



From the article:
Nathaniel Train had been living in the New South Wales town of Walgett, where he was the principal of a community primary school until August 2021, after working in several schools in north Queensland.

Family members were last in contact in October this year, and he was reported missing in NSW on 4 December.

The NSW parliament heard that in March, Nathaniel sent 16 emails over the course of two weeks to the NSW Department of Education outlining problems and challenges at the school, and requesting assistance.

8636 - Education and Early Learning - EXECUTIVE PRINCIPAL OF WALGETT COMMUNITY COLLEGE PRIMARY SCHOOL​
Latham, Mark to the Minister for Education and Early Learning(1) How many emails did the Department Secretary Ms Harrisson receive from Nathaniel Train, the Executive Principal of Walgett Community College Primary School, outlining problems at the school and the need for assistance during his tenure?
(a) How many of these emails did the Secretary respond to in substance, not including acknowledgements of receipt?
(b) What assistance did Ms Harrisson provide?Answer -I am advised that over the course of two weeks in March 2022, Mr Train sent 16 emails to the “SecretaryOffice” email account.
Given the subject matter of the emails and consistent with standard practice and procedure, after an initial acknowledgement and advice on the appropriate approach and process to follow, the emails were referred to the responsible functional unit within the Department for attention and appropriate action.
Question asked on 12 April 2022 (session 57-1) and published in Questions & Answers Paper No. 721Answer received on 3 May 2022 and published in Questions & Answers Paper No. 733


----------



## wayneL (16 December 2022)

I think it is all (and forgive if this seems callous, it is unintended) a soap opera from now on.

I'm sure we all feel dreadfully sorry for the innocent lives taken, whomever they may have been, script writers have now taken over; ar5ses must be covered.

The true truth will now never be known.


----------



## qldfrog (16 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> He is dead, whether by the three or as collateral damage, doesn't change the fact I don't understand why there is so much emphasis put on saving the perpetrators, while risking more lives.



because I strongly and most sensible people I think should also believe that the so called perpetrators were 2 and not 3 and a bit of distinction could have saved a victim ,not to say the neighbour..we will never know for the later.
I am not soft heart but thinking instead of going gun blazing can help.Also in a group, you keep one alive if you really want to understand why what and find associates...but killing all is also a convenient way to ensure one story only
Europe is used to that: soon it is all these antivax, neo nazi, we should get a license for a carving knife etc etc etc

Killing a perpetrator why not.... but rapist or killers of unharmed victims walk away after 5 to 10 y not to say no jail if they are speeding a stolen car into innocent bystanders.
1 law for some, another for the "Force"; and if I kill an home invader, I go to jail, a given!
anyway, we will not remake that society, and this story will be milked at nauseum...


----------



## Knobby22 (16 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I am sure there will be a conspiracy theory before too long.



They call me Knobbydarmus but it was a pretty easy call.


----------



## sptrawler (16 December 2022)

Interesting subject IMO, when will the victims become just as important as the perpetrators of crime, the victims usually get one line.
Then the whole story revolves around what made the perpetrator do it, their poor unfortunate childhood, drug abuse, drinking problems, abusive parents etc, what about if the victim had suffered all that as well? That story doesn't seem to take precedence.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> No IMO we should actually stop accentuating this right wing/left wing nonsense, in Australia both parties run fairly close to centre, people try to make out it is a choice between communism/ facism, black/white, right/wrong.




Yes, all extremists are the same when it comes to their effect on society, ie disruption, but they have different motivations which need to be understood.

eg why are Right wing extremists so distrustful of government (well we all are, but we don't take it to extremes), and why do Lefties think that the government should be the overlord and the public should shut up and do what they are told ?

Both these groups seem to think that violence or "cancelling" or other extreme forms of action is better than civil debate and the only way out imo is for governments and their agencies like police and other public service departments (think Robodebt) to be more open and less authoritarian about their activities.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 December 2022)

This officer deserves the highest accolades, risking his life to divert the mob who didn't realise they were closing in on politicians including Nancy Pelosi.








						QAnon follower who chased officer on January 6 sentenced to five years in jail
					

Construction worker and QAnon follower Douglas Jensen is sentenced to prison for his role in the US Capitol insurrection, when he led a crowd chasing a police officer who was diverting rioters away from politicians.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> This officer deserves the highest accolades, risking his life to divert the mob who didn't realise they were closing in on politicians including Nancy Pelosi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deserved.

But that article really jumps the shark.

And still no insurrection charges on anyone.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> And still no insurrection charges on anyone.



What ???









						At least 964 people have been charged in the Capitol insurrection so far. This searchable table shows them all.
					

Thousands of pro-Trump supporters descended on the US Capitol on January 6, 2021. Almost two years later, 964 people have been charged with crimes.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Knobby22 (17 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Deserved.
> 
> But that article really jumps the shark.
> 
> And still no insurrection charges on anyone.



I get where you are coming from.
If you treat the action as a coup attempt then it was disorganised, reasonably weaponless and unled.

Definition though:
a violent uprising against an authority or government.

Sure, as insurrection go it wasn't anywhere near the worst of them but it would have been very interesting if they had of found Nancy Pelosi and Mike Pence.

(Ps My big bet today was Persan and it came in )


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> What ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The word keeps being used, but still no specific charge of insurrection.


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I get where you are coming from.
> If you treat the action as a coup attempt then it was disorganised, reasonably weaponless and unled.
> 
> Definition though:
> ...



Why weren't the CHAZ idiots, or the ANTIFA clowns who attacked federal buildings on the west coast charged then?

While lawbreakers should have appropriate charges laid against them, calling this an insurrection is purely anti Trump politicking which only the left and RINO Swamp scum are buying into.


----------



## wayneL (17 December 2022)

Additionally, why isn't Epps charged with sedition or incitement at the very least?


----------



## Knobby22 (18 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Additionally, why isn't Epps charged with sedition or incitement at the very least?



The poor guy.









						A Trump Backer’s Downfall as the Target of a Jan. 6 Conspiracy Theory
					

Ray Epps became the unwitting face of an attempt by pro-Trump forces to promote the baseless idea that the F.B.I. was behind the attack on the Capitol.




					www.google.com.au
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/11/another-jan-6-conspiracy-theory-suffers-reality-inflicted-blow/


----------



## wayneL (18 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so naive.


----------



## rogerlg (18 December 2022)




----------



## IFocus (18 December 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As the right wing in the US strip bear the peasants look over there culture war they are all woke, Jan 6 Insurrection... look over there Ray Epps  🤣  🤣 hilarious.


----------



## wayneL (18 December 2022)

IFocus said:


> As the right wing in the US strip bear the peasants look over there culture war they are all woke, Jan 6 Insurrection... look over there Ray Epps  🤣  🤣 hilarious.



Always funny how you lefties deny what is right in from of your eyes... LMAO


----------



## qldfrog (23 December 2022)

Some truth seeping thru about the so called "we send cops to check on the safety of a poor missing person"
Not exactly isn't it.
Do not justify the murder of the 2 bearers of bad news but put of bit of context and remove some of the BS being fed to the masses...
They were going for him and he knew it
From their ABC








						Queensland police reveal officers were following up warrant for Nathaniel Train
					

Queensland police reveal officers were following up an outstanding warrant for police shooter Nathaniel Train relating to a border breach from December 2021, as well as a missing person report, when they attended the Wieambilla property last week.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (23 December 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Some truth seeping thru about the so called "we send cops to check on the safety of a poor missing person"
> Not exactly isn't it.
> Do not justify the murder of the 2 bearers of bad news but put of bit of context and remove some of the BS being fed to the masses...
> They were going for him and he knew it
> ...



Which means what exactly ? Get 'em first ? 

And seriously, if the police were "going for him" sending a few very junior police with no tactical weaponry wasn't the way to go was it ?


----------



## wayneL (23 December 2022)

basilio said:


> Which means what exactly ? Get 'em first ?
> 
> And seriously, if the police were "going for him" sending a few very junior police with no tactical weaponry wasn't the way to go was it ?



Dude, we now live in a system where you will be put in jail for the wrong thoughts (you know, like stating actual biological facts).... And for longer sentences than actual physical crime.

While in no way I am no way whatsoever condoning these actions, as if I need to actually say that, I do get the paranoia some may feel of a lopsided system. Sometimes people feel like they have nothing left to lose.


----------



## Macquack (24 December 2022)

basilio said:


> Which means what exactly ? Get 'em first ?
> 
> And seriously, if the police were "going for him" sending a few very junior police with no tactical weaponry wasn't the way to go was it ?



Train was reported as having broken through a State border closure carrying firearms. I think a visit from the police was inevitable. 

If you don't pay a parking fine, you will get a visit from the police eventually. No conspiracy here, except from the anti-vaxxers.


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

There is no shortage of the loon brigade in amongst us. Take for instance the morons laying/sitting in front of stock trucks carrying cattle into the local livestock selling complex a while ago. I know what I would have done and the d***heads would have certainly jumped as a front wheel got close


----------



## sptrawler (24 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> There is no shortage of the loon brigade in amongst us. Take for instance the morons laying/sitting in front of stock trucks carrying cattle into the local livestock selling complex a while ago. I know what I would have done and the d***heads would have certainly jumped as a front wheel got close



Too true, I can't understand why they unglue the people who glue themselves to the road, just put some witches caps around them and leave them there. Or if they do iton a major road, just have some heavy duty ramps available, so they can be put over the top of them and allow the sars and trucks to drive over them, they would soon get sick of it.  🥳


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Too true, I can't understand why they unglue the people who glue themselves to the road, just put some witches caps around them and leave them there. Or if they do iton a major road, just have some heavy duty ramps available, so they can be put over the top of them and allow the sars and trucks to drive over them, they would soon get sick of it.  🥳



Ah sptrawler a man of my own ilk !!!!!!!!


----------



## Caveman (24 December 2022)

Tom Sewell has his Fuhrer moment on court steps.








						Neo-Nazi leader Thomas Sewell guilty of beating Nine security guard
					






					www.9news.com.au


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

Caveman said:


> Tom Sewell has his Fuhrer moment on court steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No place for this sort of oxygen thief in our society. Should be chained to a pieice of granite with an 8lb sledge hammer and told go to work sunshine because when this is broken into ballast there is the next one and the next one


----------



## wayneL (31 December 2022)

Still, nothing.


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2023)

RWNJs unite:


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

wayneL said:


> RWNJs unite:
> 
> View attachment 151127



The top half looks like my back yard well sort of. The other half Karrakatta


----------



## SirRumpole (2 January 2023)

farmerge said:


> There is no shortage of the loon brigade in amongst us. Take for instance the morons laying/sitting in front of stock trucks carrying cattle into the local livestock selling complex a while ago. I know what I would have done and the d***heads would have certainly jumped as a front wheel got close




Yes they are loonies, but are more likely to be of the Left Wing variety, ie vegans or animal Liberationists (nothing wrong with that up to a point), who want to do away with all meat and go back to eating grass.


----------



## farmerge (2 January 2023)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes they are loonies, but are more likely to be of the Left Wing variety, ie vegans or animal Liberationists (nothing wrong with that up to a point), who want to do away with all meat and go back to eating grass.



Sir R you are correct. But left or right of centre all loons and nutters


----------

